# PC-Konfigurationen Januar/Februar 2011



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*PC-Zusammenstellungen Januar/Februar 2011*

Neuer Thread, neues Glück, (ne Menge) neue Hardware und der Alte an der Konfigurationsschaltzentrale. Besser spät als nie, also auf gehts in die nächste Runde. Das Update ließ so lange auf sich warten, weil es außer im absoluten High-End- und im Performancesegment keine Änderungen gab. Deshalb hab ich drauf verzichtet einen neuen Thread zu öffnen. Mit der CES, die seit Anfang Januar läuft kommt allerdings jede Menge neues in den Handel, was einen neuen Thread nötig macht.
Für wen nicht das passende dabei ist darf sich gern zu Wort melden und seine Fragen loswerden. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich hier nicht der
einzige bin der Willens ist sein Wissen über Hardware und Co. mit dem Rest des Forums zu teilen.
Um Euch nicht mit Informationen und Nerd-Knowledge zu erschlagen werde ich mich kurz halten und technische Eckpunkte in Spoilertags verfrachten.
Sollten dann immer noch Fragen offen sein: Stellt sie! Denn dafür sind Fragen da. 

Bevor es an die Konfigurationen selbst geht möchte ich noch ein paar allgemeine Fragen beantworten, die im Verlaufe einer Beratung immer wieder fallen.

*Welche Marken sind "die besten"?*

Die wahrscheinlich schwierigste Frage. Man muss es vor allem getrennt nach Komponenten betrachten. 
Bei Grafikkarten gilt: Alles was nicht gesondert gekennzeichnet ist entspricht dem Referenzmodell von ATi/AMD oder Nvidia. Demnach ist es völlig egal, ob
auf der Karte XFX, Sapphire oder Powercolor steht. Der einzige Unterschied ist der Pappkarton und der Aufkleber! Spezielle Modelle mit neuen Kühlern,
höheren Taktraten oder gar eigenen PCB-Designs sind gekennzeichnet und gesondert erwähnt!

Für Prozessoren, der Einfachheit halber in aller Kürze CPU genannt, gilt: Generell bedient AMD derzeitig ein verschobenes Segment gegenüber Intel, dass
mehr in die Preis-Leistungs-Ecke drängt, dabei jedoch die Performancekrone Intel überlässt. Diese Situation bringt, dass Intel zwar die schnellsten CPUs
besitzt im Gegenzug dafür aber auch mehr Geld möchte. Das gilt für die meisten der Intel-CPUs und gilt auch für Intels Chipsätze, was sich im Mainboard-
kaufpreis bemerkbar macht.

Für Arbeitsspeicher, oder kurz RAM, gilt: Generell sind alle frei auf dem Endkonsumentenmarkt erhältlichen Speicher mehr als tauglich. Interessant in
Sachen Speicher wird es vor allem, wenn es darum geht die Komponenten zu übertakten um mehr Leistung aus ihnen zu holen. Einige Marken haben hier
höherklassigere und demnach auch höherepreisige Modelle im Angebot. In Bezug auf deren Taktraten, Latenzen und schlussendlich auch auf die Übertaktbar-
keit. Wichtig beim RAM-Kauf ist eigentlich nur eines: Wer mehrere RAM-Riegel einsetzt sollte immer gleichartige Riegel verwenden. Bedeutet: Gleicher
Hersteller und gleicher Typ - was gleiche Taktraten, Latenzen und Speicherplatz impliziert.

Für Mainboards gilt: Nichts. Die großen Hersteller im Mainboardmarkt nehmen sich im Grunde nichts. Spitzenwerte im Bereich der Übertaktbarkeit werden
vor allem von Sondermodellen aus besonderen Performanceserien erreicht und bilden demnach eher die Ausnahme als die Regel.

Bei allen anderen Komponenten gibt es eine Vielzahl von Herstellern, die alle gute Produkte auf dem Markt haben und sich nur in Nuancen unterscheiden.
Sollten Fragen zu eben solchen Komponenten, wie beispielsweise dem Netzteil, auftauchen: Stellt sie!


*Ich trau es mir nicht zu meinen PC selbst zusammenzubauen, nicht doch lieber einen Fertig-PC?*

Nein. Im Grunde ist das Zusammenbauen eines Computers sehr simpel. Wer sich dennoch nicht in der Lage fühlt Technik für solch hohe Summen in die Hand
zu nehmen der kann bei einigen Händlern den Zusammenbau mit der Bestellung ordern. Natürlich gegen ein Endgeld. Wie hoch dieses ist und ob der von
euch gewählte Händler solch einen Service anbietet erfahrt ihr auf dessen Seite. Alternativ fragt einfach im Thread.


*Wo soll ich bestellen?
*
Generell gibt es sehr viele Händler, die Hardware verkaufen. Alle hier zusammengestellten PCs sind auf Durchschnittspreisen basiert, die mittels der
Preissuchmaschine geizhals.at ermittelt worden sind. Es gibt sehr viele Händler im World Wide Web. Generell empfielt es sich aber alle Teile bei einem
Händler zu bestellen um Versandkosten zu sparen. Einige User hier bevorzugen jenen Händler, anderen jenen. Ich möchte hier explizit keine Händler im
Sammelthread erwähnen um dem Vorwurf aus dem Weg zu gehen ich werbe auf buffed.de für einen Onlinehändler.


*Was ist mit der Garantie?
*
Garantie und Gewährleistung werden genauso gewährt, wie bei jedem anderen Kauf bei jedem anderen Händler auch. Geht ein Teil kaputt genügt es meist
dieses Teil mit einer Kopie der Rechnung an den Händler zu senden. Dieser wird die Garantieabwicklung dann vornehmen und das Teil reparieren oder 
ersetzen.
Die Garantie bezieht sich nie auf den gesamten PC sondern auf jedes Teil einzeln! Nach dem Ablauf der Gewährleistungsfrist kann es vorkommen, dass der
Händler die Abwicklung verweigert. Dies ist sein gutes Recht, da er nur im ersten halben Jahr dazu gesetzlich verpflichtet ist. 
Nicht der Händler gibt die Garantie, sondern der Hersteller des Produktes. In diesem Fall bedeutet das für euch, euch beim Hersteller Komponente bzw.
dessen Supportabteilung zu melden. Dies wickelt jeder Hersteller anders ab. Einigen genügt es das Teil einzusenden, bei anderen muss erst eine 
sogenannte RMA beantragt werden. Dort bekommt ihr eine Nummer zugewiesen unter der der Fall abgewickelt wird.
Achtung: Nicht alle Hersteller haben eine Niederlassung bzw. eine Supportaußenstelle in Deutschland! Einige Pakete müssen innerhalb der EU versendet
werden, andere sogar zum Stammsitz in die USA oder nach Asien (bspw. Taiwan). Demnach kann es eine zeitlang dauern bis Ersatz eintrifft.


*Ein letzter Hinweis in eigener Sache:* Alle PCs hier sind nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen von mir zusammengestellt! Ich übernehme keine Garantie dafür,
dass alle Teile erhältlich sind werde jedoch so schnell es geht aktualisieren. Außerdem werde ich von niemandem gesponsort oder sontiges. 
Viele Teile sind sehr gefragt und deshalb immer mal wieder kurzzeitig nicht erhältlich. Hier heißt es entweder geduldig sein, oder überall im Web
Ausschau halten ob sich das gewünschte Teil ergattern lässt.
Sollte ein Produkt gar nicht mehr produziert werden werde ich es ersetzen. Wer solch einen Fall entdeckt ist gern dazu aufgerufen mir diesbezüglich
eine PN zu schreiben. 
Wenn eine Marke sehr oft verbaut wird dann liegt das vor allem an deren guten Produkten, nicht weil ich auf deren Gehaltsliste stehe![/font] [/font]


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2011)

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Jetzt aber zu dem Teil auf den alle gewartet haben:

Hier gilt es vor allem maximale 3D-Leistung für den veranschlagten Preis zu erzielen. Wer seinen PC gern noch
zusätzlich leise oder besonders schick haben möchte muss in einigen Fällen mehr investieren.[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Alle Preise wurden per geizhals.at/deutschland ermittelt und sind Tagespreise vom 05.01.2011. Es wurde jeweils der günstigste Preis exkl. Versandkosten, inkl. MwSt. gewählt. Sollte es nicht 100%-ig aufgehen liegt das schlicht an meiner groben Rundung.


Die Budget-Variante

Dieser PC stellt den günstigsten sinnvollen Einstieg in die Gamingwelt dar. Sicherlich kann man hier und da Abstriche machen, allerdings geht es dann
sehr zu Lasten der Qualität weshalb ich günstigere Komponenten vermeiden möchte.
Preislich liegt dieser PC bei *ca. 450 &#8364;, keinesfalls jedoch über 500 &#8364;*.

CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 555 BE ~75&#8364;
Kühlung: boxed
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GTX460 ~144 &#8364;
RAM: 4GB Kingston ValueRAM PC3-10667U CL9 ~36 &#8364;
Mainboard: ASRock 870 Extreme3 ~71 &#8364;
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB ~44 &#8364;
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 schwarz ~17 &#8364;
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard ~28 &#8364;
Netzteil: Cougar A400 ~46 &#8364;[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Gesamt: ~460 &#8364;



Spoiler



Kleines Upgrade bei der CPU, großes Upgrade bei der GPU.





Spoiler



[/font]





Spoiler



[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Hier findet sich nun anstatt eines AMD Phenom II X2 550 BE der um 100MHz höher getaktete Phenom II X2 555 BE. Natürlich ebenfalls wieder mit frei wählbarem Multiplikator.[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Als Grafikkarte kommt eine Nvidia GTX460 zum Einsatz. Empfehlenswert ist hier die PNY Verto GeForce GTX460 XLR8 OC. Sie ist nicht nur eine der günstigsten GTX460, sondern auch noch stark übertaktet.[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Möglich wäre auch die CPU durch eine Quadcore-Variante aus dem Hause AMD zu ersetzen und dafür dann eine leistungsschwächere Grafikkarte zu wählen.[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Beispielsweise wäre auch eine Kombination aus Phenom II X4 945 und ATi Radeon HD5770 oder nVidia GeForce GTS450 denkbar. 


[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
Die Mainstream-Lösungen

Die hier zusammengestellten PCs bieten ausreichend Leistung für alle modernen Titel, solange nicht sehr hohe Auflösungen oder hohes Anti-Aliasing oder
hohe Anisotrope Filter angelegt werden. Detailstufen sollten jedoch allgemein im hohen Bereich bei Auflösung bis 1920x1080 spielbar sein.
Preislich liegt das Ganze eine Kategorie höher als im Budgetbereich, angepeilt sind ~600&#8364; für den günstigen und 750 &#8364; bzw 850 &#8364; für die teureren
Varianten. Bei letzteren darfs dann auch schonmal ein grafisches Schmankerl mehr sein. 

*Der 600 &#8364;-PC:*

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 (125W, C3) ~123 &#8364;
Kühlung: Corsair A50 ~25 &#8364;
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX460 OC ~160 &#8364;
RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-10667U CL8 ~44 &#8364; 	
Mainboard: ASRock 870 Extreme 3 ~71 &#8364;
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB ~44 &#8364;
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz ~17 &#8364;
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard ~59 &#8364;
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500W ~73 &#8364;[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Gesamt: ~613 &#8364;[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]


Spoiler



Hier findet ein echter Quadcore aus dem Hause AMD den Weg in den PC. Es handelt sich um eine Black Edition deren Multiplikator nach oben offen ist! Gekühlt wird er von Corsairs Midrange Towerkühler, dem A50. Dieser bietet trotz relativ geringem Preis eine gute Performance.

Als Mainboard findet kein Upgrade zum Budget-PC statt, da die &#8222;größeren" Chipsätze nur mit Multi-GPU-Systemen wirklich Sinn machen. Es entsteht keinerlei Nachteil mit dem 870er Chipsatz, wenn wie hier nur eine GPU eingesetzt wird!





Spoiler



[/font]





Spoiler



[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Die GTX460 OC bietet die gleiche 3D-Leistung, wie die oben verbaute Variante. Diese Karte hier von Gigabyte hat ebenso einen sehr leisen Lüfter, der die Karte dennoch kühler hält. Außerdem ist ihr Übertaktungsspielraum höher.[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Um dem Mehrhunger nach Strom der Quadcore-CPU zu entsprechen und Spielraum für die Installation einer eventuellen zweiten Grafikkarte zu lassen ist nun[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]ein Cooler Master Silent Pro M500 mit 500W Nennleistung in den PC eingezogen.






*Der 750 &#8364;-PC:*

Erstmals werde ich hier eine Aufschlüsselung vornehmen, da es sich ab diesem Preisbereich rechnet auf ein Intel-System zu setzen ohne aufgrund des
Preises weniger Leistung hinnehmen zu müssen. Als erster folgt gemäß des Alphabets die AMD-Variante:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1075T ~173 &#8364;
Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B ~33 &#8364;
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX460 HAWK ~178 &#8364;
RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-10667U CL7 ~44 &#8364;
Mainboard: ASRock 890FX Deluxe3 ~123 &#8364;
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB ~44 &#8364;
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 schwarz ~17 &#8364;
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard ~60 &#8364;
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500W ~73 &#8364;[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Gesamt: ~740 &#8364;[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]



Spoiler



[/font]





Spoiler



[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Mehr Hubraum ist durch nichts zu ersetzen außer&#8230; mehr Hubraum! Eine Weisheit, die ab und an auch für PCs zutreffen kann. Deshalb gibts hier statt 4 nun 6 Kerne von AMD in Form des Phenom II X6 1075T.[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Gekühlt von einem Scythe Mugen 2 in der Revision B bewahrt er allzeit einen kühlen Kopf.[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Grafikkarte ist MSIs Variante der GTX460 OC: Die HAWK.[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Das alles steckt auf ASRocks AMD-Luxus-Platine dem 890FX Deluxe3. Der Rest bleibt unverändert.[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]




[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]CPU: Intel Core i5-2300 ~173 &#8364;[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B ~33 &#8364;
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX460 HAWK ~178 &#8364;
RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-12800 CL8 ~63 &#8364;
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3P ~117 &#8364;
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB ~44 &#8364;
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 schwarz ~17 &#8364;
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard ~59 &#8364;
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500W ~73 &#8364;[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Gesamt: ~756 &#8364;[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]


Spoiler



Sandy Bridge has arrived!





Spoiler



[/font]





Spoiler



[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Intels neue CPU-Generation brilliert in Spielen, weshalb de kleinste Quadcore aus Intels neuer Generation hier zum Einsatz kommt.[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Gekühlt wird der i5-2300 durch einen Scythe Mugen 2 in der Revision B.[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Dazu gibt es, bedingt durch neue Chipsätze, natürlich auch ein neues Mainboard: Das Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3P.[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Auch die Grafikkarte wurde verändert. Wiederum ist es eine GTX460. Diesmal von MSI in Form der HAWK. Diese Version ist stark übertaktet, nutzt einen deutlich besseren Kühler und bietet jede Menge Spielraum für weitere Übertaktung.[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Der Rest bleibt bestehen. 


[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
*Der 850 &#8364;-PC:*

Der letzte PC aus diesem Bereich steht im Prinzip an einer Randzone zur Performancesparte von der es nicht mehr weit zum High-End-Segment ist. Die 
3D-Leistung ist geradezu brachial und nur noch wenig steigerbar. Jede Steigerung hier kostet hunderte Euro. Auch hier wird es wieder ein AMD und ein
Intel System zur Auswahl geben. Allerdings sei gesagt, dass ab hier die AMD-Systeme in Sachen purer Leistung nicht mehr Schritt halten können. Jedes 
weitere Upgrade in Sachen CPU führt zwangsweise über Intel.

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T ~199 &#8364;
Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B ~33 &#8364;
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte AMD Radeon HD6870 OC ~219 &#8364;
RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-12800 CL8 ~62 &#8364;
Mainboard: AsRock 890FX Deluxe3 ~123 &#8364;
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB ~44 &#8364;
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 schwarz ~17 &#8364;
Gehäuse: Lian LI PC-8NB ~75 &#8364;[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500W ~73 &#8364;[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Gesamt: ~844 &#8364;[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]


Spoiler



Mehr Takt, wieder 6 Kerne: MOAR POWER! 100 Mhz mehr (Phenom II X6 1100T) gibt es bei AMD für weitere ~25&#8364;. Mir persönlich war das zu viel, da beide CPUs sowieso Black Editions sind. Happy Overclocking!





Spoiler



[/font]





Spoiler



[font="Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font][font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Mainboard ist wiederum AsRocks 890FX Deluxe3.[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Für den größten Performancegewinn gegenüber der 750&#8364; Variante sorgt die HD6870 von AMD, bzw. in diesem Fall konkret die OC-Version von Gigabyte.[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Auch ein neues, wie ich finde schickeres und hochwertigeres, Gehäuse hat es in unsere Liste geschafft: Das Lian LI PC-08B.[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]


[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500 ~202 &#8364;
Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B ~33 &#8364;
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte AMD Radeon HD6870 OC ~219 &#8364;
RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-12800 CL7 ~62 &#8364;
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3P ~ 118 &#8364;
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB ~44 &#8364;
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 schwarz ~17 &#8364;
Gehäuse: Lian LI PC-8NB ~75 &#8364;
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500W ~73 &#8364;[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Gesamt: ~843 &#8364;[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]


Spoiler



Wieder Sandy Bridge, diesmal höher getaktet, der Core i5-2500. Meiner Meinung nach ist diese CPU die aus Preis-Leistungs-Sicht attraktivste für Spieler, weshalb sie hier einzieht. Das Mainboard bleibt gegenüber dem 750 &#8364;-PC das gleiche, genau wie der Kühler.





Spoiler



[/font]





Spoiler



[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Der Rest entspricht dem AMD-Pendant in diesem Preisbereich.


[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]

Der Performance-PC

Wir kratzen hier schon am High-End-Segment, viel mehr geht kaum. Zumindest nicht für humane Preise oder ohne der absoluten Hardwaresucht verfallen zu
sein. Zu veranschlagen sind hier in etwa 950&#8364;.[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Leistungsstärker in Sachen CPU für Spiele wird es nur noch mit dem ca. 100 &#8364; teureren i5-2600 und dem gut 900&#8364; teuren Intel Core i7-980X! Auch die Grafikkarte legt noch mal drauf. 100 Mhz mehr für 100 &#8364; sind meiner Meinung nach kein unbedingt gutes Geschäft. Deshalb bleibt es beim 2500er. Dafür gibt es noch einmal ein gehöriges Upgrade an Grafikpower!
[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]CPU: Intel Core i5-2500 ~200 &#8364;
Kühlung: Thermalright Silver Arrow ~60 &#8364;
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GTX570 ~316 &#8364;
RAM: 4GB Mushkin Blackline Frostbyte PC3-12800U CL7 ~63 &#8364;
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3P ~117 &#8364;
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB ~44 &#8364;
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 schwarz ~17 &#8364;
Gehäuse: Lian LI PC-8NB ~75 &#8364;
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500W ~73 &#8364;[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Gesamt: ~967 &#8364;[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]


Spoiler



Wie oben erwähnt wiederum Core i5-2500. Auch das Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3P gesellt sich wieder zu uns. Gekühlt wird die CPU von einem Thermalright Silver Arrow. Sein Preis mag recht hoch erscheinen, doch bietet er 2 hochwertige 140mm im Lieferumfang, eine nochmals gesteigerte Leistung und vor allem superbe Verarbeitung.





Spoiler



[/font]





Spoiler



[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Beim RAM habe ich diesmal einen übertaktungsfreudigeren gewählt.[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Highlight ist sicherlich die GTX570. Nvidia hat eine Menge Arbeit in die Verbesserung des GF100 gesteckt und so den GF110 kreiert, der durch höhere Leistung bei weniger Abwärme überzeugt. Das Kühlsystem wurde ebenfalls verbessert &#8211; erstmals setzte man bei einer Referenzkühlung auf eine Vapor-Chamber, was die Temperaturen spürbar senkt, genau wie die Geräuschkulisse.[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]


[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
Die High-End-Super-Mega-Uber-Awesome-Pwnd-alles-Version habe ich (bis jetzt) ersatzlos gestrichen, da sie eh nur gezeigt hat was so möglich ist, aber nie wirklich eine Hilfe in diesem Thread war.[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Für einen PC im 1000 &#8364; Bereich würde ich weiterhin eine Extraberatung in einem Extrathread empfehlen. Viel steigern kann man sich zur 950 &#8364; Version eh kaum noch. Nahelegen würde ich den Core i5-2500K. Dieser kostet ein wenig mehr als der normale 2500er, bietet jedoch einen frei verstellbaren Multiplikator zur Übertaktung. Auch eine GTX570 mit einer leiseren Kühllösung wäre angesichts der anderen leisen Komponenten eine gute Idee.[/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Alles, was man sich noch vorstellen könnte kostet immens mehr Geld. Denkbar wäre ein Core i5-2600 bzw. i7-2600K, ein (noch) besser ausgestattetes Board &#8211; auch wenn ich das für ziemlich verschwendet finde &#8211; oder eine SSD. Letztere ist in der Tat sehr nützlich, allerdings auch sehr sehr teuer und deshalb vor allem eines: purer Luxus.[/font]


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2011)

It's done!

Ein paar kleine Anmerkungen noch zum Schluss:

Am 20. Januar wird wohl Nvidias GTX560 das Licht der Welt erblicken. Ich erwarte, dass sie preislich in die Regionen der HD6950 vorstößt. Sollte sie wieder erwarten in Richtung der alten GTX460 vorstoßen werde ich entsprechende Änderungen vornehmen. Sobald ich das getan habe, werde ich diesen Post hier editieren.

Ansonsten bleibt mir nicht viel zu sagen außer: Überall reichlich Performance-Upgrades, insbesondere bei Intel-PCs - Sandy Bridge lässt grüßen. Wo wir grad bei Sandy Bridge sind: Wer übertakten möchte, sollte die Version mit K am Ende (also bspw. Core i5-2500K) wählen. Die Versionen ohne lassen sich nur etwa 400 Mhz übertakten, während eine K-CPU durchaus mal 4,5 bis 5 GHz mit Luftkühlung(!) knacken kann. 

Gehäuse sind wie immer Geschmackssache. Anmerkungen in Sachen Preise stehen oben.

Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg im neuen Jahr!

Edit: Kleine Korrektur - das Lian Li Case ist natürlich das PC-8NB, nicht PC-08B.


----------



## Blut und Donner (5. Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank Kyragan für dieses wertvolle Update!

Vote for sticky


----------



## Dracun (5. Januar 2011)

Schade das es hier keinen Danke Button gibt, aber auch hier von mri ein Dankeschön für diesen sehr informativen und aufschlussreichen Thread.

Gibt 10 von 10 Punkten 

Dem Sticky kann ich mir nur anschließen


----------



## EspCap (5. Januar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Schade das es hier keinen Danke Button gibt, aber auch hier von mri ein Dankeschön für diesen sehr informativen und aufschlussreichen Thread.



Gibt es, unten rechts bei jedem Post 

Schöne Zusammenstellung, sieht gut aus  
Die neuen Intel-CPUs sind wirklich verdammt lecker...

Edit: Ganz oben steht noch [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*PC-Zusammenstellungen Juni/Juli 2010 *[/font]


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Edit: Ganz oben steht noch [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*PC-Zusammenstellungen Juni/Juli 2010 *[/font]



No, it doesn't! (anymore...)


----------



## Soramak (6. Januar 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> No, it doesn't! (anymore...)




Das hat so gut gepasst, höre gerade das Lied: '' Marilyn Manson - This Is The New Shit '' und da hat er genau im richtigen Moment anymore gesungen, als es Ich es gelesen habe (:

und  wirklich nette Zusammenstellungen. Habe mir wie wieder alles durchgelesen. Der erste PC für 460Euro gefällt mir ziemlich gut, besonders für Leute die nicht viel Geld haben, reicht dieser vollkommen aus! Wirklich ganz großes Kino hier (: Hat mir ebenfalls geholfen die alte Zusammenstellungen um meinen PC zusammenzustellen. Gibt auch von mir ein Plus +


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. Januar 2011)

Thread wird Morgen in Ruhe wegen Stickywürdigkeit überblickt.


----------



## painschkes (6. Januar 2011)

_Sorry..aber..das ist doch Blödsinn?

Meine Zusammenstellungen wurden auch immer oben rangepinnt ohne das da irgendwer lange drübergeschaut hat..

Ausserdem wurde der Alte damals auch einfach rangepinnt..

Aber wie auch immer.._


----------



## Konov (6. Januar 2011)

Schöne Zusammenfassung, besten dank!


----------



## Potpotom (6. Januar 2011)

Wow, wenn ich mir den 1000-Euro-Rechner anschaue muss ich fast sabbern... mein eigener Rechner ist so alt, da gabs für 1000 Euro nur irgendwelchen Schrott (Fertig-PC so btw.)

Ich glaub so langsam wirds Zeit für was neues. Vielen Dank für die Aufstellung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. Januar 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> Sorry..aber..das ist doch Blödsinn?


Blödsinn ist es, die Reportfunktion mit Anfragen für einen Sticky zulaufen zu lassen. Die Überprüfung geht eher in die Richtung Verlinkungen und Formatierung. Und dazu hatte ich gestern Abend nicht mehr wirklich die Lust.


----------



## painschkes (6. Januar 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Blödsinn ist es, die Reportfunktion mit Anfragen für einen Sticky zulaufen zu lassen.



_Hab ich nicht gemacht - oder wie war das gemeint?

Ist ja auch egal - hauptsache die Arbeit wird oben angepinnt und gut ist's._


----------



## Soramak (6. Januar 2011)

Here we go. Thank yew Ahramanyu!


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. Januar 2011)

Passt soweit. Mir ging es nur darum, Tags und Spoiler nochmal zu überprüfen. Der Inhalt stand nie in Kritik.


----------



## Ol@f (6. Januar 2011)

Hey,
da ich mir bald auch einen neuen PC holen werde, wollte ich mal nachfragen, warum du bei den 750€ Pc's unterschiedlichen RAM gelistet hast? Gibt es da bei Sandy einen spürbaren Unterschied? Oder könnte man stattdessen auch den 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-10667U CL7 einbauen wodurch man die 20€ stattdessen in eine 2400er oder evtl. 2500er CPU investiert?


----------



## eMJay (6. Januar 2011)

Die Samsung 500GB Festplatten gibt es ab ca. 33 Euro. Du hast das Kit mit Kabeln und Schrauben erwisch, das fängt bei 44 Euro an.

Aber ansonsten Top Arbeit.


----------



## Potpotom (6. Januar 2011)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Die Samsung 500GB Festplatten gibt es ab ca. 33 Euro. Du hast das Kit mit Kabeln und Schrauben erwisch, das fängt bei 44 Euro an.
> 
> Aber ansonsten Top Arbeit.


Naja, so ein Kabel und ein paar Schrauben sind ja irgendwie auch nötig um das Ding dann einzubauen oder?


----------



## Kyragan (6. Januar 2011)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Die Samsung 500GB Festplatten gibt es ab ca. 33 Euro. Du hast das Kit mit Kabeln und Schrauben erwisch, das fängt bei 44 Euro an.
> 
> Aber ansonsten Top Arbeit.



Das ist bewusst so gewählt. Wer zusammenbauen lässt kann natürlich auch eine bare Version bestellen.
Das gilt ebenso fürs DVD-Laufwerk.


----------



## eMJay (6. Januar 2011)

Die Kabel sind schon beim MB und die Schrauben beim Gehäuse dabei. Aber naja.


----------



## Orias_ (9. Januar 2011)

Auch von mir einen Gruß und vielen Dank


----------



## Hosaka (13. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab mich mal an den Performance-PCgehalten und bin mal zum Hardware Dealer meines Vertrauens gegangen. Wie das nun immer so ist, kann er nicht alles besorgen und hat mir statt dessen folgendes Angebot gemacht (Änderungen hab ich farblich hervorgehoben):

Perfomance-PC -- Angebot des Händlers
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500 -- CP 1155 Core i5 2500 BOX
Kühlung: Thermalright Silver Arrow -- Noctua NH-U12P SE2
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GTX 570 -- 1280 MB GeForce GTX570 Palit Sonic (mit 2 Lüftern)
RAM: 4 GB Mushkin Blackline Frostbyte PC3-12800 U CL7 -- DDR3 4096MB PC1600 Kingston 2x2GB Hyper X CL 8 (oder 9 bin mir grad unschlüssig)
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3P -- zur Zeit nicht Lieferbar
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 schwarz 	LG GSA-H22NS black bulk
Gehäuse: Lian LI PC-8NB -- GE Midi ATX Antec Three Hundred gamer
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500 W -- 580 W BQT StraightPower CM E8

Fürs Mainboard hat er keine Alternative und es ist bei all seinen Liferanten zur Zeit ausverkauft, RAM mit CL 7 hat er keinen im Angebot, könnte ich aber auch woanders besorgen und würden mit eingebaut.

Was sagt Ihr dazu? Ich Danke schon mal für die Hilfe.


----------



## painschkes (13. Januar 2011)

_Ist in Ordnung - Board-Alternativen wäre zB. das ASRock P67 Pro3 - die von ihm Vorgeschlagene Karte ist ne super Alternative - guter Händler ;-)

/Edit : Das Gehäuse würd ich vllt noch tauschen..das Antec Three Hundred hat ziemlich laute Lüfter - ausser du willst sie tauschen.

Netzteil würd ich beim Coolermaster bleiben - oder Enermax / Seasonic - obwohl das BeQuiet auch in Ordnung ist.
_


----------



## Kyragan (13. Januar 2011)

Das beQuiet würde ich nicht nehmen. Die Dinger knallen einfach zu oft durch. Zwar haben sie alle Sicherungen, so dass meist alles heil bleibt, aber dennoch ists mehr als ärgerlich, wenn das Netzteil die Hufe hoch macht. Der Rest sieht ok aus.


----------



## painschkes (13. Januar 2011)

_Seit wann knallen die Dinger denn durch? Bei meinem Rechner (auch wenn er bei meinem Vater steht) ist mit dem BeQuiet immernoch alles in Ordnung..und seid Jahren hat mir keiner von den Leuten denen ich ein BeQuiet empfohlen habe irgendwas in der Richtung gesagt...?_


----------



## Kyragan (13. Januar 2011)

Ganz ehrlich: Allein der Thread im Luxx reicht mir, um zu sehen wie die Qualität bei BQ ist.

9 Seiten voll davon. http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f238/bequiet-hohe-ausfallrate-663570.html
Genau deswegen empfehle ich die Teile nicht mehr. Man spürt einfach, wie dort an Komponenten gespart wird, um die Gewinnmarken zu erhöhen. Da leidet einfach die Qualität. Lieber CM, Antec, Enermax, Seasonic, Corsair oder Cougar.


----------



## painschkes (13. Januar 2011)

_Alles klar , gut zu wissen._


----------



## Hosaka (13. Januar 2011)

Wie gesagt, Mainboard und RAM könte ich auch woanders kaufen, würden die trotzdem mit verbauen. Also bräuchte ich noch Alternative für Gehäuse und Netzteil. Ich poste mal was der noch im Angebot hat, bin für jeden Tipp Dankbar, wenn ich schon so viel Geld ausgebe^^


http://www.silicon-c...5_Gehaeuse.html und http://www.silicon-c..._Netzteile.html

Dieser CL7 RAM ist ja wirklich schwer zu bekommen, oder besser ich find den nirgendwo bei nem Anbieter :-((


----------



## Hosaka (13. Januar 2011)

Anderes Gehäuse werd ich mich ansonsten auch irgendwie aussuchen und kein Netzteil von BQ müsste auch machbar sein, muss sagen das vom Händler vorgeschlage ATX Antec Three Hundred gamer, sieht geil aus, aber leise wäre mir wichtiger. Schön ist bei dem aber, das die Stecker für Kopförer/Boxen und Micro sowie der On Knopf oben angebracht ist.

Aber ne alternative zum RAM Baustein, wäre noch ne wirkliche Hilfe, diesen 4GB Mushkin Blackline Frostbyte PC3-12800U CL7, hab ich erst bei einem östereichischen Händler gefunden (wohne aber in Deutschland), und selbst der hat den nicht vorrätig, sondern müsste erst bestellen. Also auch fraglich ob der den überhaubt bekommen würde.


----------



## Klos1 (13. Januar 2011)

Nimm halt den hier:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a478959.html

Es gibt dutzende gute Rams. Muss nicht unbedingt der Mushkin sein.


----------



## Hosaka (14. Januar 2011)

Herzlichen Dank an alle, PC ist nun bestellt und ich sollte ihn nächste Woche bekommen. Hier noch mal die endgültige Zusammenstellung:

Gehäuse: GE Midi ATX Antec Three Hundred gamer (Die Lüfter (140 mm) kann man regeln und falls die wirklich zu laut sein sollten, werd ich die dann wohl austauschen)
Netzteil: 525 ATX Enermax MODU 82+
Prozessor: Core i5 2500 BOX
Kühler: Noctua NH-U12P SE2
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3P
RAM: DDR3 4096MB PC1333 G.Skill RipJaws CL7 2x2GB
Festplatte: Spinpoint F3 HD502HJ
Grafikkarte 1280MB Geforce GTX570 Palit Sonic
Laufwerk: LG GSA-H22NS black bulk


----------



## Klos1 (14. Januar 2011)

Schönes Teil. Und was kostet der Spass, wenn man fragen darf? Hoffentlich kommen sich die Kühlrippen des Speichers und der Monsterkühler nicht in die Quere.
Wieso eigentlich kein Mugen 2? Der ist billiger und auch unhörbar.


----------



## Hosaka (14. Januar 2011)

Hab Dir ne PM geschickt.


----------



## Deagol (14. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Da mein Laptop nun endlich das Zeitliche gesegnet hat, was WoW betrifft werde ich mir einen neuen PC zulegen.
Ich habe mir (Dank der super Auflistung und den Kommentaren) schon etwas zusammengestellt, jedoch bin ich mir ein wenig unsicher ob das alles so passt.

Folgende Zusammenstellung:

*Gehäuse:* 	Xigmatek ATX Midi Midgard o.N. ( 
*Motherboard:* 	ASUS P8P67 Evo, P67 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) 	
*Prozessor:* 	Intel Core i5 2500K PC1155 6MB Cache 3,3GHz retail 	
*Netzteil:* 	Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 600 Watt 	
*RAM:* 	Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) 	
*Festplatte:* 	WD 500 GB SATAII 16MB 7200 WD5000AAKS 	
*Graphikkarte:* 	Club 3D Radeon HD 6870 Overclocked Edition 	
*DVD-RW: 	*Samsung SH-S223L/BEBE SATA black 22x intern bulk 	
*OS:* 	Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit, DSP/SB, 1er Deutsch 	
*Monitor*: 	Samsung SyncMaster B2230H, 22", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI 

Ist das so ok? Passen die Teile zusammen?

Danke im voraus!


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2011)

_Passen zusammen - kann man so nehmen :-)_


----------



## Kaldreth (17. Januar 2011)

Warum sind eigentlich bei den Konfigurationen keine 6850 verbaut? Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mir ne GTX460 oder ne 6850 zulege...

http://www.hoh.de/default.aspx?CF=preisvergleiche&CFID=soquero&TY=item&ST=1&IT=124089&CT=10654&tduid=77c78646de740a3051b21ccbb4dd85df

oder 

http://www.hoh.de/default.aspx?CF=preisvergleiche&CFID=soquero&TY=item&ST=1&IT=121157&CT=10357&tduid=77c78646de740a3051b21ccbb4dd85df


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. Januar 2011)

Der einzige Vorteil den ich derzeit bei der HD6850 sehe ist der geringere Stromverbrauch und der deswegen nur 1x vorhandene 6PIN Stecker. Leistungsteschnisch geben die sich ja nix.


----------



## muehe (17. Januar 2011)

OC skaliert bei der Nvidia besser

aber generell richtig könnte man ja dahinter setzen, preislich auch gleich


----------



## Durag Silberbart (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Ich möchte dem User 

* Kyragan*

Einmal ganz herzlich für seine Super Arbeit danken die er hier leistet. Auch wenn vielleicht das eine oder andere Teil nicht so 100% passt. Aber ich finde es einen guten Orientierungspunkt für neue PC. Vor allem für mich, der sich mit der Technik und den Preisen nicht so gut auskennt.

Vielen dank.

Gruß Durag aka Chris


----------



## NexxLoL (24. Januar 2011)

Durag schrieb:


> Auch wenn vielleicht das eine oder andere Teil nicht so 100% passt. Aber ich finde es einen guten Orientierungspunkt für neue PC. Vor allem für mich, der sich mit der Technik und den Preisen nicht so gut auskennt.



Ich verstehe deine Aussage nicht ganz. Du schreibst zum Einen, dass das ein oder andere Teil nicht zu 100% zusammenpasst, obwohl die Configs super aufeinander abgestimmt sind, und dann schreibst du, dass du dich mit Technik nicht gut auskennst? :/

LG


----------



## Ahramanyu (24. Januar 2011)

Hiho,

ein Bekannter von mir möchte sich einen neuen PC zulegen und hat von seinem Händler folgendes vorgeschlagen bekommen:

TX 650 Watt Corsair
Asus M4A77T
AMd Phenom II x4 955 3,2 ghz Boxed
2x 4 Gig DDR3 Kingston Hyperx 3333
Gainward GTX 460 Golden Sample 1 Gig Ram
Scyte Mugen 2 Rev. B 

800 Euro inklusive Einbau. Natürlich sind auch ein Gehäuse und eine Festplatte dabei, doch fehlen mir hierbei die entsprechenden Daten.
Nun ist er am überlegen, ob es sich rentiert. Er wäre auch bereit, noch mehr Geld in den Rechner zu stecken (1000 Euro um den Dreh). Sein Ziel ist es, Spiele wie Crysis 2 und WoW problemfrei genießen zu können.


----------



## muehe (24. Januar 2011)

Netzteil reicht was kleineres mit z.b. nem Cougar A400 kannst die CPU und die Grafikkarte locker befeuern(für eventuelle Erweiterungen reichen auch max. 500-550W) , Board würd ich schon nen 870er haben wollen , Ram reichen 4GB ansonsten ist der Kingston gut

Grafikkarte eher ne Gigabyte OC(2) , EVGA (keine EE) , MSI


----------



## Kyragan (24. Januar 2011)

Bisschen teuer, 800 Euro.


----------



## muehe (24. Januar 2011)

habs jetzt nich nachgerechnet aber normal die Händler wollen ja auch bissl was verdienen  und wenn man dann guten Service vor Ort hat kann man auch mal paar Euro mehr ausgeben


----------



## Kyragan (24. Januar 2011)

Naja ich hab ziemlich die gleiche Config für etwas mehr als 600 drin. Für 800 kriegt man in jedem Fall nen AMD-Sechskerner oder den i5 2300. Mit Glück vllt. sogar den 2400er.


----------



## Ahramanyu (24. Januar 2011)

Wie sieht das Ganze denn aus, wenn wir wirklich von einer Preisschwelle von 1000 Euro sprechen? Wenn wir den Performance PC aus dem Eröffnungspost nehmen und einen Core i5-2500K, wäre man dann als Käufer erst einmal für die nächsten 4 Jahre zufrieden bzw lohnt es sich momentan, auf kommende Neuerscheinungen zu warten?


----------



## Kyragan (24. Januar 2011)

So weit wär man imo zufrieden, ja. Am 25.1. kommt noch die GTX560, die sollte einiges unterhalb der verbauten GTX570 liegen. Insofern kann man den so imo nehmen ohne noch warten "zu müssen".


----------



## muehe (24. Januar 2011)

willst du den Rechner jetzt kaufen oder hast du noch bissl Zeit ?

man könnte vielleicht auf z.b. andere CPU Steppings , Board Rev.´s warten , dann vielleicht auch ne GTX560


----------



## Ahramanyu (24. Januar 2011)

Ich selbst möchte den Rechner nicht kaufen. Ich hole nur für einen Bekannten eine Meinung ein. Er überlegt, im Laufe der nächsten Woche sich den Rechner anzuschaffen und hätte wenn überhaupt noch ein paar Wochen länger gewartet, sollte sich das Warten auf eine Neuerscheinung lohnen.


----------



## muehe (24. Januar 2011)

wegen der 560 würd ich mal noch warten auch wegen der Preise der anderen Karten

aber is ja morgen schon


----------



## Bragi87 (25. Januar 2011)

Hallo miteinander,
auch bei mir wird es langsam Zeit. Mein 8 Jahre alter PC soll nun endlich ersetzt werden. Da sich mein eigener Sachverstand in dieser Materie bisher stark in Grenzen hält, bin ich froh auf diese Plattform bzw. diesen Thread gestossen zu sein. Beim Zusammenbau des guten Stücks werde ich einen erfahrenen Helfer haben, von daher gehe ich die ganze Sache optimistisch an.

Was erwarte ich von meinem neuen PC? 
Nun, zum einen sollte er eine Weile halten - sprich zuverlässig seinen Dienst verrichten und in 2-4 Jahren noch nicht ganz vom "alten Eisen" sein. Letzteren Punkt kann man natürlich noch nicht vorhersehen aber man kann es ja versuchen.
Desweiteren sollte der PC leise sein, d.h. jetzt nicht ULTRA-Silent aber eine laute Kiste kann ich nicht gebrauchen, habe von meiner alten genug 
Zusätzlich wäre es gut wenn das ganze System nicht extrem viel Saft aus meiner Leitung saugt - sprich Stromsparend soweit es die Anwendungsgebiete zulassen...welche da wären:

-Officeanwendungen
-aktuelle Spiele in möglichst guter Grafik wiedergeben (ich muß nicht jedes Spiel das in den nächsten Monaten rauskommt im höchsten Modus spielen können - aber eine gute GRafik wäre schon angemessen)
-Filme in HD Qualität wiedergeben

So aufgrund des Eröffnungsposts habe ich mir schon etwas zusammengestellt (bzw. annähernd die Mainstream Lösung übernommen), als da wären:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE (ca.143 €)
Kühler: Corsair A50 (ca. 30 €)
Board: ASRock 870 Extreme 3 (ca.76 €)
RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-10667U CL8 (ca.44 €)
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard (ca.61 €)
NT: Cooler Master Silent Pro - 500 Watt (ca. 75 €)
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB (ca.44 €)
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz (ca. 21 €)

das sind jetzt ca. 495€
dazu kommt dann noch windows 7 für ca. 85 €

mein budget würde ca. bei 750 - max. 800 € liegen.
nun fehlt ja noch die Grafikkarte - hier brauche ich ein paar vorschläge da ich mich bei den vielen Produkten nicht entscheiden kann bzw. mir das technische know-how fehlt. Ich hatte mir einerseits die GTX 460 angeschaut als auch die AMD 5770. Nun gibt es von beiden sehr viele unterschiedliche Modelle. Ich hätte gern: gute Grafikleistung, gute Kühlung, leiser Kühler, geringer Stromverbrauch - welches Modell könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Zusätzlich wollte ich die eingebauten Gehäuselüfter im Midgard durch silent Lüfter austauschen - auch hier brauche ich Hilfe bei den Modellen. Dazu noch die (dumme?) Frage: Wenn da ein Lüfter in der Front des Gehäuses vorverbaut ist - kommt man da eigentlich ran um den zu wechseln?

So, und wenn es ansonsten noch Vorschläge gibt wie ich das System bezüglich meiner Vorstellungen (Leistung, Leise, Stromsparend ^^) verbessern kann - immer her damit.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Vorraus.


----------



## Blut und Donner (25. Januar 2011)

GTX 460 Gigabyte SOC 1024MB / GTX 460 MSI Cyclone 1024MB


----------



## Bragi87 (27. Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Die Karten sehen ganz gut aus. Ich habe allerdings auch mal einen Blick auf die AMD 6850 geworfen. Die liegt preislich ja auch in der Region der GTX 460 und soll auch eine ähnlich gute Leistung haben. Kann das jemand bestätigen? Auf weitere Antworten zum vorherigen Post würde ich mich auch freuen.


----------



## muehe (28. Januar 2011)

die 6850 kannst du natürlich auch nehmen 

die Nvidias skalieren halt beim übertakten besser aber wenn das für dich nicht in Frage kommt kannst genauso gut ne 6850 mit guter Kühlung nehmen


----------



## Zefrion (5. Februar 2011)

Hallo erstmal, 
ich bin vor kurzem darauf gestoßen das bei Intel momentan was schief gelaufen ist was die neuen Sandy Brigde Mainboards angeht(siehe hier: Defekte Mainboards).
Da ich vorhatte mir auch einen neuen PC zu besorgen wollte ich mal eure Meinung dazu hören ob es sich lohnt zu warten bis das Problem gelöst ist oder ob man jetzt ohne Probleme bestellen kann, da mir aufgefallen ist das Hardwareversand die Mainboards mit voller Kapazität weiter verkauft (Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3P).


----------



## blackhand00 (5. Februar 2011)

ich habe mir oft einfach nur meinen Teil gedacht, wenn ich solche Beiträge lese, nun schreibe ich auch einmal was....

ich arbeite nun 15 Jahre in der EDV und hauptsächlich berate ich Kunden (von Privatkunden bis zu Unis) in Fragen PC-Kauf, und bei den Angaben hier bekomme ich echt die Krise.

Generell ist es schon richtig, das bei allen Grafikkarten der Chip von Nvidia oder ATI verbaut ist, aber alles andere hat riesige Qualitätsunterschiede, Karten von clud3d, colorfull oder wie die Billiganbieter auch heissen haben eine erheblich höhere Ausfallquote.

Ebenso Mainboards, ASRock ist nach Biostar und Elitegroup das mieseste auf dem Markt, selbst die abgespeckten Boards in den Aldi PC (von denen ich auch garnichts halte) sind besser. Abit und Epox gibt es leider nicht mehr, aber das Mainboard ist die wichtigste Komponente, da lieber Gigabyte, MSI oder am besten Asus.

Auch Speicher hat riesige Qualitätsunterschiede, Corsair und Kingston sind top.

Ob AMD oder Intel wird wohl immer eine Glaubensfrage bleiben, Intel wird wieder klar vorne liegen in der Leistung, aber bis die Mainboards wieder verfügbar sind wird es noch etwas dauern, Intel hat Probleme mit den Chipsätzen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (5. Februar 2011)

blackhand00 schrieb:


> ich habe mir oft einfach nur meinen Teil gedacht, wenn ich solche Beiträge lese, nun schreibe ich auch einmal was....
> 
> ich arbeite nun 15 Jahre in der EDV und hauptsächlich berate ich Kunden (von Privatkunden bis zu Unis) in Fragen PC-Kauf, und bei den Angaben hier bekomme ich echt die Krise.
> 
> ...


Dann wirst du wohl den falschen Beruf haben. Die ASRock Boards mit 800er AMD Chipsätzen sind Top. Bei Speicher ebenso, du kannst fast alles kaufen; ADATA, Corsair, Crucial, G.Skill, GeIL, Kingston, Mushkin, OCZ sind nur einige Marken die man empfehlen kann. Die Aufmachung der Grafikkarte unterscheidet sich halt nach Hersteller. Die billigeren Modelle von MSI, Gigabyte, Asus und anderen bekannten Marken nutzen allerdings ebenso Plastikgehäuse wie die "Billiganbieter".


----------



## blackhand00 (5. Februar 2011)

Ich lebe von dem Beruf als Selbständiger und verkaufe 80 - 120 PC monatlich, da werde ich wohl ein wenig Erfahrung haben, ich zweifel nicht an der Leistung, aber die Qualität ist bei ASRock ist unterste Schiene.... 

Im grösseren Umkreis gibt es diverse PC Händler, die alle regelmässig, etwa alle 2 Jahre zumachen und unter neuem Namen wieder eröffnen, die vertreiben ausschließlich Billigware und machen zu um nicht an den Garantiefällen kaputt zu gehen, mein Unternehmen existiert seit 15 Jahren ohne Schliessung....


----------



## Blut und Donner (5. Februar 2011)

blackhand00 schrieb:


> Ich lebe von dem Beruf als Selbständiger und verkaufe 80 - 120 PC monatlich, da werde ich wohl ein wenig Erfahrung haben, ich zweifel nicht an der Leistung, aber die Qualität ist bei ASRock ist unterste Schiene....
> 
> Im grösseren Umkreis gibt es diverse PC Händler, die alle regelmässig, etwa alle 2 Jahre zumachen und unter neuem Namen wieder eröffnen, die vertreiben ausschließlich Billigware und machen zu um nicht an den Garantiefällen kaputt zu gehen, mein Unternehmen existiert seit 15 Jahren ohne Schliessung....



Das manche Hardware miese Qualität hat trifft ja zu, dh. ja aber noch nicht, dass sie nach 2 Jahren gleich kaputt geht. Außerdem, die neuen ASRockboards bieten ebenso gute Qualität wie Gigabyte, MSI und ASUS, hab selbst schon welche für Bekannte verbaut. Kannst du ja als kleinen Tipp meinerseits für deinen Laden annehmen


----------



## Sator (5. Februar 2011)

blackhand00 schrieb:


> ...
> Ebenso Mainboards, ASRock ist nach Biostar und Elitegroup das mieseste auf dem Markt, selbst die abgespeckten Boards in den Aldi PC (von denen ich auch garnichts halte) sind besser. Abit und Epox gibt es leider nicht mehr, aber das Mainboard ist die wichtigste Komponente, da lieber Gigabyte, MSI oder am besten Asus.
> ...



Du berätst Kunden, hast aber nicht wirklich Ahnung, was auf dem Markt wirklich abläuft, das find ich lustig (VWL lässt grüßen). ASRock war 2010 hinter ASUS und Gigabyte auf Platz 3 bei den beliebtesten und meist-gekauftesten Mainboards. ASRock von vor 6-7 Jahren ist vorbei, da ist was Großes rangereift, was sich auch in den Zahlen wiederspiegelt. Genauso der "Qualitätsunterschied" bei Grafikkartenherstellern. Beleg mal mit ner Quelle, dass Club3D, PowerColor etc. öfters ausfallen, rein erfahrungstechnisch fallen eher die ASUS oder Gigabyte-Karten aus. Genauso die Mainboards, die dicken ASUS/GB-Mainboards sind in Anbetracht der Speicherkompatibilität dermaßen zickig, dass es absolut kein Spaß mit denen macht.

Deshalb sollte man mittlerweile nicht mehr von Qualitätsunterschieden reden, da jeder Hersteller gleich viele Serien rausgibt und es überall mal Montagsprodukte geben kann.


----------



## blackhand00 (5. Februar 2011)

wenn ich die nicht getestet hätte, würde ich darüber nichts sagen, von 50 Boards sind 10 schon bei Lieferung defekt, und 10 fallen in den ersten 3 Monaten aus....


----------



## Sator (5. Februar 2011)

blackhand00 schrieb:


> wenn ich die nicht getestet hätte, würde ich darüber nichts sagen, von 50 Boards sind 10 schon bei Lieferung defekt, und 10 fallen in den ersten 3 Monaten aus....


Vielleicht mögen dich deine Lieferanten auch nicht ka. Von ca. 100 verkauften ASRock-Mainboards (vorwiegend M3A770DE) im Dez 2010 war nicht ein einziges kaputt, worauf 2 von 10 GB 890FXA kamen und 3 von 10 ASUS Crosshair IV.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Februar 2011)

Zefrion schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> ich bin vor kurzem darauf gestoßen das bei Intel momentan was schief gelaufen ist was die neuen Sandy Brigde Mainboards angeht(siehe hier: Defekte Mainboards).
> Da ich vorhatte mir auch einen neuen PC zu besorgen wollte ich mal eure Meinung dazu hören ob es sich lohnt zu warten bis das Problem gelöst ist oder ob man jetzt ohne Probleme bestellen kann, da mir aufgefallen ist das Hardwareversand die Mainboards mit voller Kapazität weiter verkauft (Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3P).



Meiner Meinung nach ist diese Chipsatzgeschichte völlig überzogen. Es sind etwa 5 % der Chipsätze betroffen deren Bugs sich erst nach mehreren Jahren normaler Nutzung zeigen. Selbst wenn du eines dieser "defekten" Boards erwischst, wirst du das anstandslos ausgetauscht bekommen. Ich würde da keine große Panik schieben. Das einzige Problem derzeit ist, dass viele Hersteller ihre Boards zurückrufen und es deshalb Probleme in der Verfügbarkeit gibt.


----------



## Blut und Donner (5. Februar 2011)

Die AMD-Alternative zu Intels Sandy-Bridge - Chipsatz Probleme bei Intel
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @3,8GHz
EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn
ASRock 890GX Extreme4
MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II/OC @HD6970 // MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC @960MHz
Mushkin Enhanced Blackline Frostbyte DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL6
Cougar GX G600 / Seasonic X-Series X-560
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s // Western Digital Caviar Black 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
2x Noiseblocker Multiframe MF12-S2, 1x Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PK2 140mm
Lian Li PC-P50R 

Natürlich könnt ihr ansonsten auch die Komponenten von Kyragan wählen, ich für meine Sache bastel immer an schönen Ultra-Quality Systemen 
@: OC Ergebnisse wurden verlinkt, minus Toleranz, natürlich müssen diese Ergebnisse nicht bei jeder Grafikkarte / CPU funktionieren.

Selbstverständlich hat Kyragan mit der Aussage recht, dass die Mainboards anstandslos ausgetauscht werden. Wer trotzdem lieber zu AMD greift sollte sich das halt mal anschauen.


----------



## Dunnerak (6. Februar 2011)

Hey Leute,

Ich habe mich mal ein wenig im i-net umgeschaut und dabei verschiedene pc Systeme verglichen und letztendlich an meine Bedürfnisse angepasst.
Rausgekommen ist folgendes System für 925&#8364; mit zusammenbauen.
Ist das ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis?   (preis von http://www.mifcom.de)

MFG Dunnerak

[font="Arial,"]*Intel Core i5-2500, 4x 3.30GHz[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]:[/font]*[/font]
[font="Arial,"]*[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]*[/font][font="Arial,"]*Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3, Intel P67*[/font][font="Arial,"]*NVIDIA *[/font]
[font="Arial,"]*GeForce GTX 560 Ti 1024MB (BRANDNEU!)*[/font]
[font="Arial,"] [/font][font="Arial,"]* 4GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1600 CL9*[/font][font="Arial,"]*1TB *[/font]
[font="Arial,"]*Samsung Spinpoint F3 32MB Cache, SATA2*[/font]
[font="Arial,"] [/font][font="Arial,"]*550W BeQuiet! System Power*[/font][font="Arial,"]*3x BeQuiet! SilentWings USC Lüfter*[/font]
[font="Arial,"] [/font][font="Arial,"]*CPU-Kühler: Coolermaster HyperTX3*[/font]
[font="Arial,"] [/font][font="Arial,"]*Interner Kartenleser 30 in 1, USB-Out, 3.5", Revoltec*[/font]
[font="Arial,"] [/font][font="Arial,"]*Laufwerk. LG GH22NS50 22x DVD-Brenner*[/font]
[font="Arial,"] [/font][font="Arial,"]*Gehäuse: Enermax Staray schwarz/rot*[/font]


----------



## Drakhgard (7. Februar 2011)

Ich hätte gerne mal einen Hardware-Setup - Vorschlag für folgenden Fall:

Desktop-Rechner für's Arbeiten wird bald benötigt (und nur für's arbeiten, keine Games). Es wird ziemlich viel mit Visual Studio + Tools gearbeitet (-> Softwareentwicklung). Mit Grafik und dergleichen wird nicht wirklich viel gemacht (außer mal 2D - Design Geschichten in Reports und halt das Programm-Interface, etc... 3D Anwendungen kommen nicht wirklich in's Spiel). Der Rechner soll insofern einfach ziemlich schnell laufen und möglichst schnell kompilieren, etc... Speicherplatz ist nicht so großes Thema - habe noch eine WD 500GB rumliegen, die kommt dann als Ablage-HDD rein. Aber eine SSD für OS + VS und Tools wäre nett, ~64GB würden denke ich schon ausreichen, weil da eben wirklich nur das WIRKLICH wichtige raufkommt.

Gibt es hierzu Vorschläge bezüglich den Komponenten? Welches Mainboard langt aus, welcher Prozessor erzielt starke Ergebnisse, hat aber ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis? Wieviel RAM (64bit Betriebssystem auf jeden Fall - 4GB RAM oder doch lieber 8GB? - wenn es sich natürlich ausgeht)? Budget wäre jetzt ~&#8364;600 (+ &#8364;100 wenn es wirklich sein müsste, wovon ich aber mal nicht ausgehe). Bin da etwas ratlos, wie ich möglichst höchste Rechenleistung erzielen könnte.

Wie bereits erwähnt: ist wirklich nicht für's Gaming oder dergleichen, soll nur für eine richtig schnelle und möglichst wartefreie Programmierarbeit sein (weil es auf'm Notebook echt nervig ist - ist zwar ein Dual-Core Prozessor, 4GB RAM etc... aber es dauert schon in manchen Fällen lang).

Danke schonmal im Voraus für adäquate Vorschläge!

PS:
Als GraKa könnte man mir eine Sapphire HD 5770 schenken, da die nicht mehr gebraucht wird. Alternativ hätte ich auch noch eine NVidia 9800 GT rumliegen. Also GraKa ist kein Thema!


----------



## Blut und Donner (8. Februar 2011)

AMD Athlon II X4 640
MSI 870A-G54
G.Skill ECO DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL8
OCZ Vertex 2 90GB, 3.5"
Cougar A400
Lian Li PC-7B plus schwarz


----------



## Bamboochaa (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal eure Meinung hören ob man diesen PC so bestellen könnte?
Die Grafikkarte aus dem Sticky habe ich bei HWV leider nicht finden können, daher habe ich sie durch eine 460 ersetzt.

[attachment=11664:zsambau.jpg]

Könnte vielleicht bitte jmd freundlicher Weise bitte in >>Multi-Boxing<< meinen Fail-Post löschen?

Danke


----------



## VIRUS114 (20. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## Makrog (20. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin zurzeit aich auf der Suche nach nem neuen PC für Gaming (MMO`s und Strategie, keine Shooter) und natürlich die sonstigen Standard Aufgaben. Da ich bisher keinen Komplett- PC gefunden hab der meinen Anforderungen entspricht, dacht ich mir Komponenten kaufen und dann zusammenbauen lassen. Obergrenze 550.-
Bisher tendiere ich zu folgenden Komponenten (falls jemand ne bessere Alternative kennt, immer her damit )

AMD Phenom II x3 720
MSI 770-C45 alt.: ASRock M3A770DE
Gainward GTS450 GS	alt.: Gigabyte GTS450 OC (ja ich weis ne 460 is deutlich besser, aber ich kann kein Geld drucken leider)
Corsair DIMM 4GB DDR3-1333
Be Quiet! Pure Power L7 530W	alt.: Coolermaster Silent Pro 500W
Samsung HM320 II 320GB 2,5"
Pioneer DVR-S18LBK
Antec Two Hunderd V2

Könnte man des so stehen lassen oder gibts noch bessere Alternativen für einige Komponenten? Kaufen würd ich bei Alternate.de oder evtl auch bei Conrad. Gibts da noch nen besseren Anbieter?
Schon ma vielen Dank für die Antworten


----------



## Zefrion (20. Februar 2011)

Moin, 
ich hab mir mal die Teile für meinen neuen PC anhand der Vorlage zusammengesucht und wollte mal das da noch jemand drüberschaut bzw hätte ich auch noch die ein oder andere Frage.
Der PC wird hauptsächlich zum spielen verwendet und ich freue mich auf viele aktuelle Spiele, welche ich mit meiner 5 Jahre alten Klapperkiste nicht spielen kann .
Der PC wird bei hardwareversand.de bestellt und auch dort Zusammengebaut da ich nicht soviel Erfahrung damit hab und 20€ noch im Rahmen des möglichen sind.

Prozessor: Intel Core i5-2500 Box, LGA1155

RAM: 4GB-Kit G-Skill 1600-787 ECO ULV

Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3P, Intel P67, ATX <- Sie haben da nur das, aber irgendwie is das nen ganzes Stück teuerer als Kyragan das geplant hat

Grafikkarte: Club 3D Radeon 6870 Overclocked Edition <- ist das die/eine richtige/gute?

Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-8NB <- welchen Vorteil hat dieses Gehäuse genau? ich hab gesehn das Kyragan bei den billigeren Modellen andere Gehäuse verwendet hat, 
vieleicht könnte man da etwas spaaren ich hab nur leider keine Ahnung auf was man da achten sollte bzw ob es da Vorteile bei dem ein oder anderen Gehäuse gibt

Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB <- da haben sie noch eine andere Samsung EcoGreen SpinPoint F3 500GB

Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz

Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro Series - 500 Watt

Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)

Das wärs erstmal ich bin offen für eure Antworten und eventuelle Verbesserungsvorschläge.

mfg, Zefrion


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Februar 2011)

Sieht ganz gut aus, falls es vom Preis doch noch möglich ist würde ich dir stattdessen als Grafikkarte die GTX560 empfehlen.


----------



## Zefrion (21. Februar 2011)

Moin,
ich hab eben mal nachgesehen und denke das ich bei der Radeon 6870 bleibe wenn es nicht Gründe dagegen gibt, denn wie ich feststellen musste ist die Club3D Geforce GTX560 Ti, 1024MB zurzeit bei hardwareversand nicht(schlecht) lieferbar und ich möchte möglichst zeitnah bestellen. 


Edit: vieleicht könnte ja noch jemand was zum Thema Gehäuse sagen.


----------



## Shackal (21. Februar 2011)

Der ersteller ist für mich edwas naive(sorry)

Ich habe viele Jahre in einen größeren Comp. Shop gearbeitet und würde heute allen PC Kaufern empfehlen das sie ihren PC Komplett kaufen.
Das hängt meist mit folge Probleme zusammen.
Es gibt eine einzelhardware Garantie und eine Komplett Rechner garantie.
Ich habe zu oft mitbekommen das Menschen mit Halbwissen extreme Probleme mit folgeprobleme beim zusammenbau und Hardware folge Probleme bekommen.

Grundsätzlich muss man sich auch klar darüber werden was ich für ein Computer brauche ob es eher ein Stromsparsammes systems ein soll bzw soll es maximal an leistung bringen oder eher Problemlos funktionieren 
Die neusten systeme bringen meist viele Probleme mit sich aber eingelaufene systeme sind Preisgünstiger und Problemloser.
Es gibt eine menge Hardware die nicht so Stromfressend sind und Hardware wo man am besten noch Kühlschrank Montieren sollte und extrem viel Strm Fressen.
Intel zb frißt heute nicht mehr soviel Power und Riva Karten sind bei SPielen eher Problemloser.

Die Folgekosten eines PC können extrem über die kosten des PC hinausgehn.


----------



## Flachtyp (21. Februar 2011)

Also ich werde mir wohl so im April/Mai nen neuen Rechner kaufen. Normalerweise habe ich mit immer nur die Leistungkomponenten gekauft, sprich Mainboard, CPU, Graka und Ram. Habe ich nun auch wieder vor.
Mein aktuelles Netzteil dürfte noch ausreichen dafür. Das einzige Problem sehe ich in der Festplatte. Ist ne SATA mit 7200 rpm. In wieweit würde die die hier aufgeführte 750 Eurro-Variante ausbremsen ?


----------



## Kyragan (21. Februar 2011)

Jemand der von Riva-Karten schreibt, die in meinem ersten PC von 1998 aktuell waren und danach recht schnell durch GeForce 1 abgelöst worden, muss man nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Palimbula (21. Februar 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Jemand der von Riva-Karten schreibt, die in meinem ersten PC von 1998 aktuell waren und danach recht schnell durch GeForce 1 abgelöst worden, muss man nicht ernst nehmen.



Was? Es gibt keine Riva-Karten mehr bzw. die sind nicht mehr aktuell? Wenn du jetzt auch noch sagst, dass die ATI Xpert2000 auch nicht mehr aktuell ist falle ich vom Glauben ab 

Spaß beiseite:
Wenn die Erfahrungen von Shackal dem entsprechen, was er geschildert hat ist es völlig ok wenn er Komplett-PC's empfiehlt anstatt "selber" einen zusammen zu bauen. Einen PC selber zusammen zu bauen kann keine Probleme machen, es kann aber auch derbe in die Hose gehen und wenn man dann die Einzelkomponenten bei unterschiedlichen Händlern gekauft hat wird es eine ganz schöne Rennerei... Allerdings leidet seine Glaubwürdigkeit dann doch etwas unter der Aussage "Riva Karten sind bei SPielen eher Problemloser". Wobei auch daran etwas wahres sein kann, sofern es noch Spiele, abgesehen von den Windows-Spielen, gibt die man mit der Karte spielen kann.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Februar 2011)

Er kann ja seine Erfahrungen gern mitteilen, aber das ist kein Grund persönlich zu werden. Ich habs einfach nicht nötig mich nach der ganzen Arbeit, die ich mir jedes mal mache, von irgendwelchen Leuten persönlich angegangen zu werden.


----------



## Berserkius (21. Februar 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Er kann ja seine Erfahrungen gern mitteilen, aber das ist kein Grund persönlich zu werden. Ich habs einfach nicht nötig mich nach der ganzen Arbeit, die ich mir jedes mal mache, von irgendwelchen Leuten persönlich angegangen zu werden.




Musste halt ein dickes Fell haben, persönlich wurde der jenige nicht sondern hat nur Kritik ausgeübt die man einstecken muss wenn man auch austeilen kann. Stell dir vor ich gehe bei jeden Pups zum Chef......der wird mir was husten.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Februar 2011)

Sachliche Kritik ist das eine, die persönliche Ebene eine andere und ich persönlich bin es leid mich von irgendwelchen Dahergelaufenen im Internet persönlich angehen zu lassen, weil sie der Meinung sind irgendetwas wäre sachlich falsch. Dann soll ers doch auch sachlich angemessen sagen und wir diskutieren darüber.


----------



## Shackal (21. Februar 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Jemand der von Riva-Karten schreibt, die in meinem ersten PC von 1998 aktuell waren und danach recht schnell durch GeForce 1 abgelöst worden, muss man nicht ernst nehmen.



Wenn ich gemeint war dann würde ich mals agen das ich ausreichend hingewiesen habe das ich leider eine behidnerung habe die es mir schwierig macht überhaupt vernüftig zus chreiben.
Ich habe längere jahre selber in oberschicht Computerbereich gearbeitet und habe selber mehere Jahre jeden monat so 800E für PC ausgegeben 
Ich geh mal davon aus das jeder eine vernüftige Itelligenz hat genau zu wissen was sein gegenübers chreibt bzw würde es schnell erlernen so wie es viele heute versuchen.

Wenn man meint das ich keine ahnung habe ist es nicht mein Problem,denn es kommt sehr heufig vor das sich Kunden besonders Kunden die wenig Ahnung habens elber einen PC zusammenschrauben und dann massig Probleme gibt.
60% der Kunden in den Comp Geschäft hatten solche Probelme und mein chef hat dabei gut verdiehnt und wenn man dann höhrt ja mein bekannter hat Informatik studiert dann hat man sich im endeffekt dabei gut amüsiert.
Erst vor kurzen in einen F2P auch solchen spieler gehabt der genau seine Hardware ausgesucht hat und selber zusammengebaut und dann laufend nur probleme hatte trotz Hardware austauch und eine menge bekannte die sich gut auskennen,das nicht zur funktiontüchtigkeit führte dann den PC verschotten und 800E begraben denn das geschäft wollte die einzelhardware nicht zurücknehmen da mehere garantieaustausch getätigt und die komplette hardwar nicht zurücknehmen wollte was auch verständlich ist.

Grundsätzlich würde ich raten einen Komplett PC zu kaufen man kann ihn soweit persöhnlich zusammenstellen und das kostet minimal mehr im Preis.
Nur wer gut drauf ist und heufiger mit Probelmen Konfrontriert ist sollte sich mit PC zusammenbauen beschäftigen aber auch dort ist eher empfehlenswert ein komplett PC zu erwerben.


----------



## Orias_ (21. Februar 2011)

@Shackal: es ging nicht darum wie du geschrieben hast, sondern was...


----------



## Kartonics (21. Februar 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> ....



Ich finde es besser den pc in einzelteilen zu kaufen, weil es so billiger wird und oft auch die komponenten
besser sind.


----------



## Shackal (21. Februar 2011)

Kartonics schrieb:


> Ich finde es besser den pc in einzelteilen zu kaufen, weil es so billiger wird und oft auch die komponenten
> besser sind.



Naja mir fehlen oft die begriffe udns chreibe so wie es mir einfällt möglischst schnell und zwieschen den störungen 

Da muss ich dir heute aber wiederprechen denn beid en meisten Händler kostet der zusammenbau 50E und wenn man überlegt wieviel stress man haben kann wenn der PC nicht das macht was er soll und persöhnlich zuwenig erfahrungen hat und nichts eine sogenannten bekannten mit Informatic studium verbrauchen will,dann sind 50E nicht zuviel.

Jaja habe letzten vor 2,5 Jahren mir auch ein PC selbe zsuammengebaut und gab probleme nur ich konnte sie lösen und das Board einschieken hääte zu lange egdauert und brauchte dringend für mein MMO den PC 
Bis heute leuft er einwandfrei und wüsste nicht was nicht einwandfrei aufd en PC leuft ausser das die Steckanschlüsse nicht mehr gehn aber war kein Problem da es ja auch usb gibt.


----------



## Ahramanyu (21. Februar 2011)

Hiho,

würde gerne mal aus Neugier wissen, warum bei jedme PC die Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB empfohlen wird. Die Frage stelle ich, da ich Null Ahnung von entsprechender Komponente besitze. Wäre der nächste Schritt in Richtung Schneller/Besser/Stärker preislich so gravierend? BZW ist so ein Schritt denn überhaupt sinnig?


----------



## Kyragan (21. Februar 2011)

Von einer SATA II HDD auf ne andere SATA II HDD umzurüsten macht keinen Sinn. Ich wähle immer die Samsung, weil sie günstig ist und dabei eine der schnellsten und leisesten auf dem Markt ist. Für ne HDD also imo die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Der nächste Schritt, wens um Geschwindigkeit bei Speichermedien geht, ist dann SSD.

Dass es keinen Sinn macht von einer HDD auf eine andere Festplatte umzurüsten macht vor allem keinen Sinn, weil Festplatten am mechanischen Limit arbeiten. Höhere Lese- und Schreibgeschwindigkeiten gibts nur mit höherer Umdrehungszahl und das wiederum wirkt sich negativ auf Lautstärke und Stromverbrauch aus. Verbesserungen im Bereich Speicherdichte führen aktuell weniger zu mehr Speed, sondern zu mehr Kapazität.
Eine SSD ist deutlich schneller, weil sie keinerlei mechanische Komponenten mehr besitzt. Das reduziert vor allem ihre Reaktionszeit, erhöht sequenzielle Schreib- und Leseraten, senkt die Leistungsaufnahme und reduziert die Lautstärke auf exakt 0. Man sollte sich vor Augen führen, dass der größte Flaschenhals in einem modernen PC-System die Festplatte ist.

Wenn also Geld da ist und mehr Speed gebraucht wird, führt kein Weg an ner SSD vorbei. Dort eher in kleineren Kapazitäten für OS+wichtigste Programme. Große Kapazitäten haben leider immer noch astronomische Preise.


----------



## Ahramanyu (21. Februar 2011)

Auf die Gefahr hin, nun etwas ganz blödes zu schreiben: Was genau wäre denn der Unterschied bei einer Umstellung zu S-ATA 3? Falls ich hierbei in Sachen S-ATA nun einen totalen Fehlgriff machen, würde ich mich über eine Aufklärung bzw einen Link zum nachlesen sehr freuen.
Mein Hauptaugenmerk lag hierbei auf einem Produkt wie z.B. http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=37169&agid=1342


----------



## Kyragan (21. Februar 2011)

SATA3 bietet eine größere Bandbreite, was per se erst mal höhere Übertragungsraten ermöglicht. Für HDDs ist SATA3 jedoch vollkommen unnütz, weil diese sowieso mechanisch limitiert sind und eigentlich nie überhaupt annähernd die SATA2-Grenze erreichen. Die meisten HDDs liegen zwischen 115 und 135 MB/s. SATA2 verträgt bis zu 300 MB/s. Nur wenige SSDs (abgesehen von RAID0-Verbünden oder OCZ-Revodrives) erreichen überhaupt mehr und nutzen so SATA3. HDDs werden das wohl nie erreichen.


----------



## Ahramanyu (21. Februar 2011)

Verstehe, also zum Fenster hinausgeschmissenes Geld. Obwohl mir dann nicht ganz klar ist, warum solche Festplatten überhaupt hergestellt werden. Danke für die Info soweit.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Februar 2011)

Marketing.


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. Februar 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> Naja mir fehlen oft die begriffe udns chreibe so wie es mir einfällt möglischst schnell und zwieschen den störungen
> 
> Da muss ich dir heute aber wiederprechen denn beid en meisten Händler kostet der zusammenbau 50E und wenn man überlegt wieviel stress man haben kann wenn der PC nicht das macht was er soll und persöhnlich zuwenig erfahrungen hat und nichts eine sogenannten bekannten mit Informatic studium verbrauchen will,dann sind 50E nicht zuviel.
> 
> ...



50 Euro + Zusätzliche Komponentenpreise von 10-30%

Das wäre mir viel zu viel, und es ist wirklich nicht schwer einen Pc zusammenzubauen. Wenn du lieber Fertigrechner kaufst ist das deine Sache, aber wir empfehlen hier im Technikforum aus preislichen Gründen den Pc selbst oder von einem günstigen Onlineshop zusammenzubauen.


----------



## Flachtyp (23. Februar 2011)

Wird die Liste mit Preisvorschlägen auch aktualisiert ? Wenn man sich heute nen Rechner kauft ist der nächstes Jahr schon "lahm" ^^.

Wenn ja, wann ?


----------



## Klos1 (23. Februar 2011)

Die Liste ist doch aktuell.


----------



## Karandash (23. Februar 2011)

Huhu, 

Ich habe vor, mir die in diesem Thread vorgeschlagene 450€ PC Zusammenstellung zu kaufen, aber als ich auf das empfohlenen Netzteil blickte, wurde ich dann etwas stutzig. Reichen 400W wirklich für diese Komponenten aus, und wie sieht es aus, wenn ich mir - wie im Spoiler beschrieben - einen AMD Phenom II 955 und dazu dann eine HD 5770 kaufe? Ich schreibe hier selbst von einem ca 6 Jahre altem PC und dieser hat bereits ein 350W - Netzteil =/. Sorry falls die Frage jetzt blöd klingt aber mein "Wissen" über Netzteile geht gegen 0 .

Danke fürs Durchlesen.


----------



## Klos1 (23. Februar 2011)

Ein Quadcore mit GTX460, wobei die CPU sogar übertaktet ist, hat ca. einen Gesamtverbrauch von 310-330 Watt. Also Gesamtsystem mit einen 955er ohne Übertaktung und GTX460 käme dann gerade mal bei Spitzen auf einen Verbrauch von ca. 320 Watt. Mit einer ATI5770 bedeutend weniger, ungefähr 250-270 Watt. Also ja, ein gutes 400 Watt-Netzteil reicht. Du darfst außerdem nicht nur auf die Gesamtleistung schauen, sondern auf die Leistung der 12V-Schiene. Es gibt 500 Watt Netzteile mit wenig Ampere auf der 12V-Scheine, wo ein 955er mit GTX460 nicht laufen würde. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es gute 400 Watt Netzteile, mit einer oder mehreren 12V-Schienen, die jeweils eine hohe Ampere-Leistung bringen und eine gute Combined-Power haben, da wiederum macht ein 955er mit GTX460 keine Probleme und eine ATI5770 schon garnicht.


----------



## Karandash (23. Februar 2011)

Gut. Vielen Dank erstmal für die Aufklärung. Aber wie sieht es aus wenn ich den PC später upgraden möchte? Da ich bis jetzt eigentlich fast nur auf Konsolen gespielt hatte, möchte ich den PC als Einstieg in die PC - Gaming Welt anschaffen. Wäre bei dem empfohlenem Netzteil (Cougar A 400) auch eine 2. Grafikkarte oder auch eine aktuelle (zb GTX460) drin? Oder sollte ich dann lieber jetzt schon zu einem stärkeren Netzteil greifen?

PS: Das Cougar A 400 hat - laut Hardwareversand - 20 Ampere auf der 12V Schiene. Ich will jetzt nicht die Empfehlung der Threaderstellers anzweifeln  aber - Reicht dies?


----------



## Klos1 (23. Februar 2011)

Nein - zwei gehen natürlich nicht. Dann musst du ein größeres kaufen. Aber ansonsten reicht es. Es hat außerdem zwei 12V-Leitungen, die je 20 Ampere leisten. Die Combined-Power beider 12V-Leitungen betragen laut Angabe 384 Watt. Das reicht.
Nach dem wie gesagt ein 955er mit GTX460 unter Last sich wohl bei 300 Watt Gesamtleistung einpendeln wird.


----------



## Karandash (23. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Zefrion (24. Februar 2011)

Soo, guten morgen erstmal,

gerade eben weckte mich die Post und hat mir meinen bestellten PC geliefert, in 2 Paketen.
Das erste Paket der PC, zusammengebaut + Software, Handbücher etc.
2. Paket CPU-Kühler(Scythe Mugen 2 rev.B ) , mit einer Entschuldigung dabei das sie ihn aufgrund der Gefahr des Ausreißens beim Transport nicht verbauen konnten und sie stattdessen den Orginallüfter von Intel eingebaut haben.

Ich wollte das nur nochmal erwähnen da es dazu ja auch Diskussionen gab ob sie den nun verbauen oder nicht und painschkes auf ihre E-Mail eine schwammige Antwort gekriegt hat wenn ich es recht in erinnerung habe, außerdem sollten sich alle die den auch bestellen ja darauf vorbereiten können etwas Nacharbeit zu haben oder einen lokalen Händler noch aufsuchen zu müssen der ihn einbaut, mal schaun für was ich mich entscheide(das war eigentlich die Arbeit die ich nicht machen wollte ~.~).


----------



## Vaiara (25. Februar 2011)

vielleicht eine ziemlich bescheuerte frage (steinigt mich ruhig, jaja..), aber ich hab nun mal keinen plan von hardware, also frage ich..

und zwar hab ich einen normalen pc, damals als set gekauft (etwa anfang/mitte 2010), aber ich würd gern mehr leistung bezüglich fps rausholen.. aufgrund meiner daten- und progsammlung möcht ich ungern nen pc neu aufsetzen, daher die frage: würde es funktionieren, nur teile auszutauschen, ohne das system zu schroten? also sowas wie graka, cpu etc neu zu kaufen, einzubauen, aber dass der pc trotzdem programmetechnisch läuft wie vorher, nur halt etwas leistungsfähiger?


----------



## Klos1 (25. Februar 2011)

Hängt davon ab, was du tauscht. Grafikkarte oder mehr Ram kein Ding. Bei nem Mainboard-Tausch sollte man aber neu aufsetzen. Alles andere ist Pfusch und kann auch Probleme machen.


----------



## Vaiara (25. Februar 2011)

was sollte man denn alles tauschen, um mehr leistung zu bekommen? graka, prozessor..?


----------



## Dracun (25. Februar 2011)

Dafür wäre interessant was du für Teile in deinem PC drin hast. Nur so kann man dir auch vernünftige Tipps geben


----------



## Vaiara (25. Februar 2011)

hab grad per tool ne systemanalyse gemacht, was wollt ihr denn wissen? (ja, ich hab wirklich >gar keine< ahnung..)

was wichtig sein könnte (vielleicht..):
 Prozessor Modell : Intel® Pentium® Dual CPU E2200 @ 2.20GHz
Mainboard : MSI MS-7366
Chipsatz Modell : MSI MCP73 Host Bridge
Grafikkarte : NVIDIA GeForce 7100 / NVIDIA nForce 630i (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM) (PS3.0, VS3.0, 256MB, PCI)
Bbetriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Professional x86 (analyse sagt ultimate, hab ich aber net.. oO)

hilft das, fehlt was wichtiges..?


----------



## Dracun (25. Februar 2011)

RAM? wieviel?


----------



## Vaiara (25. Februar 2011)

bei "system" steh: Gesamtspeicher : 1.75GB DIMM SDRAM
bei "chipsatz" steht Gesamtspeicher : 2GB DIMM SDRAM


----------



## Klos1 (25. Februar 2011)

Ein Spielerechner wird daraus nicht mehr, ohne fast alles zu tauschen. Das kann man schon mal sagen. Und für einen sinnvollen Tausch muss auch das Mainboard raus, sprich, Windows neu aufsetzen.
Ich hoffen für dich, du hast den nicht wirklich Mitte 2010 gekauft, denn dann hätte dir jemand hochgradigen Schrott angedreht, sofern er nicht irgendwo günstig als gebrauchter herging.


----------



## Dracun (25. Februar 2011)

naja er kann doch auf den 775 ein quad setzen en bissel ram aufgestockt und noch ne bessere graka und dat ding läuft i mein i hab auch nur so ein system udn es läuft supi 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab auch da nur vor en http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a426696.html und en größeren kühler zu nehmen um den dann auf 3 Ghz zu takten  

und dann dürfte mein Baby einiges mehr wett machen


----------



## Vaiara (25. Februar 2011)

hab grad nochma nachgeschaut, hab ihn 2009 gekauft xD

hab auch irgendwie schon mit dem buffed-pc geliebäugelt, aber hab halt auch keinen plan davon, was man bräuchte, was das kostet etc.. zusammenbau bekomm ich zur not hin, hab schon mal mainboard, cpukühler etc raus- und reingebaut..

apropos, hatte damals mit meinem neuen mainboard glück, war wohl ein folgemodell meines vorherigen, sodass ich kaum was neu machen musste..


----------



## Vaiara (25. Februar 2011)

>sie< hätte dann gern mal ne art einkaufsliste, sowas ist für uns frauen deutlicher ;D


----------



## Dracun (25. Februar 2011)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/179262-pc-konfigurationen-januarfebruar-2011/page__view__findpost__p__2982016
Bitte unsere bzw Kyra´s Einkaufsliste


----------



## Vaiara (25. Februar 2011)

aber dann hätte ich ja quasi wieder einen komplett-pc.. was davon könnte bzw sollte man also in meinen jetzigen pc einbauen, um schon was zu erreichen?


----------



## Dracun (25. Februar 2011)

Also dein Board ist ein 775 das heißt für dich kommen schon sämtliche Intel CPU´s in Frage die auf den Sockel 775 passen das wären http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=cpup7&xf=590_boxed#xf_top . Da du ja en E2200 wären also für dich eher die Core 2 Quad interessant.
Des weiteren meine ich herausgefunden zu haben das auf deinem Board DDR 2 800er passen das wären folgende RAM Bausteine http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=ramddr2&xf=254_800~1126_Corsair~1126_G.Skill~1126_GeIL~1126_OCZ#xf_top denke mal 4 GB sind da schon gut . Welche davon am besten sind sollen dir mal unsere Cracks sagen.
Außerdem denke ich das du kein Markennetzteil in deinem PC drin hast also wäre ein neues Netzteil auch angebracht da kann man, denke ich, folgendes empfehlen http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=gehps&xf=360_400~818_Cooler+Master~818_Enermax#xf_top . Nun noch eine Graka hmm da weiß ich net so genau i hab zum Bleistift ne GTX 260 von Palit und fahre mit der ganz gut


----------



## Vaiara (25. Februar 2011)

also nochmal in short:
graka: evtl GTX 260
ram: 2x http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a452147.html
netzteil: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a456170.html
prozessor: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a366754.html Intel Core 2 Quad 4x2.50GHz

..oder hab ich was vergessen?

übrigens schonmal ein dickes danke


----------



## Blut und Donner (25. Februar 2011)

Grafikkarte je nach Budget HD5770 / GTX 460


----------



## Klos1 (25. Februar 2011)

Das Ding ist halt, wenn du jetzt für einen toten Sockel eine CPU kaufst, dann investierst du wieder in altes Zeug. Ne neue CPU musst du eh kaufen. Eine neue Grafikkarte heißt neues Netzteil bei dir.
Grafikkarte wäre meiner Meinung nach eine ATI5770/GTX460 erste Wahl, wenn es so billig wie möglich bleiben soll. 4 GB Ram sind eigentlich auch Pflicht. Der alte 775er Sockel braucht DDR2-Ram. Auch der ist am aussterben und die Restbestände teuer. Für 40-50 Euro bekommst 4 GB DDR3-Ram. Meiner Meinung nach macht das alles keinen Sinn mehr. Mach gleich Nägel mit Köpfen und kauf auch ein neues Board.

Du bekommst für 110 Euro einen AM3 955er, welcher zum Beispiel deutlich schneller ist, als der 8300 für den toten Sockel 775. Und letzterer ist auch noch nen 10er teurer.
Ich würde folgendes kaufen:

AMD 955er 110 Euro
4 GB DDR3 Ram 40-50 Euro
Gigabyte GA-UD3 80 Euro
Netzteil ca. 50 Euro
Geforce GTX460 ca. 160 Euro

Sehr viel sparst du auch nicht, wenn du dein Mainboard behältst. Hast dann aber in uralter Technik investiert. Wobei Dracun natürlich recht hat, wenn er sagt, dass es auch für den 775er Sockel noch gute Prozzis gibt.
Aber es sind Restbestände, die längst nicht mehr hergestellt werden und gemessen an der Leistung viel zu teuer. Und 2GB DDR2 Ram, da biste auch bei fast 30 Schleifen. Dann müssen sie zum Board passen und zu den Speichern, die du schon drin hast.

Ist deine Entscheidung. Aber in meinen Augen lohnt das nicht mehr, hier viel Geld reinzustecken.


----------



## Vaiara (26. Februar 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> AMD 955er 110 Euro
> 4 GB DDR3 Ram 40-50 Euro
> Gigabyte GA-UD3 80 Euro
> Netzteil ca. 50 Euro
> Geforce GTX460 ca. 160 Euro



danke erstmal 

sähe dann (bei nem ungenannten beispielladen) so aus, meine ich..:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder hab ich schon wieder was vergessen, falsch rausgesucht..? würden die teile so zusammenpassen?

das hieße dann aber auch, windoof neu aufsetzen, progs neu installieren etc? also quasi nen neuen pc zusammenbauen, die bisherige festplatte rein, und sehen, was nicht mehr läuft?


----------



## Dracun (26. Februar 2011)

na ja bei ganz neuen teilen solltest du eher ne komplett neue Installation machen.


----------



## Klos1 (26. Februar 2011)

Du musst Windows neu installieren, ja. Alles andere ist Müll. Wenn deine Platte mehrere Partitionen hat, bzw. du welche erstellst, dann können alle Sachen auf den Nicht-Systempartitionen, also überall außer da, wo das OS installiert wird natürlich bleiben. Bei Dateien wie MP3, Bilder und derartiges hast du damit überhaupt keine Probleme. Auch Wow könnte auf eine solche Partition kopiert werden und wäre danach lauffähig. Bei all den anderen Programmen und Spielen hängt es immer vom Einzelfall ab. Einige werden laufen, andere wiederum nicht. Hängt davon ab, ob sie von irgendwelchen Systemvariablen in der Registry abhängig sind zum Beispiel. Die ist danach ja weg.

Dennoch würde ich jetzt nicht den Kauf eines neuen Rechners von der Frage abhängig machen, ob ich neu installieren muss, oder nicht. Das wäre zumindest in meinen Augen der völlig falsche Ansatz, denn schließlich wird es dich, egal, für welche Lösung du dich entscheidest, eine erhebliche Menge Geld kosten. Deswegen sollte der Kauf sinnvoll sein.

Und eine überteuerte CPU für einen Sockel aus längst vergangenen Tagen, teuren alten Ram, der kaum billiger ist, als die doppelte Menge aktueller Ram, dass alles ist in meinen Augen nicht mehr sinnvoll.
In einen solches System stecke ich vielleicht noch kleinere Beträge, wenn ich günstig an Gebrauchtteile rankomme, aber das war es dann auch schon.

Aber im Endeffekt musst du das selbst wissen. Ist ja dein Geld. Ich habe nur meine Sicht der Dinge dargelegt.

Edit:

Wenn es das Gigabyte werden soll, dann nimm 1333er Ram.

Etwas wie das hier:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a478959.html


----------



## Vaiara (26. Februar 2011)

also meine aktuelle windoof-version liegt einsam und allein auf ner eigenen partition, da dürfte also nicht viel passieren..
aber als ich beim obigen onlineshop mal etwas rumgespielt hab, meinte er, dass 4GB RAM nur für x64-systeme sinnvoll sind, und dann kam noch der folgende satz: 
"Der von Ihnen gewählte Prozessor unterstützt die Geschwindigkeit des Speichers leider nicht. In der Regel kann der Speicher zwar problemlos betrieben werden, allerdings nur in der von der CPU maximal unterstützten Geschwindigkeit." ...? hab die teile entsprechend der obigen liste rausgesucht.. also windoof auch noch besorgen? hab ja bisher nur die x86er version, brauch doch dann bestimmt wieder ne spassige serial, also muss ich windoof auch neu kaufen :/

tante edit schreit:
mögliche teile, die ich kaufen würde und könnte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sollten alle zusammenpassen, zusammenbau bekomme ich (schlimmstenfalls mit hilfe) schon hin  damit sollte der pc durchaus leistungsfähiger sein, oder?


----------



## Klos1 (26. Februar 2011)

Also: 4 GB Ram machen auch bei 32bit Sinn. Du kannst zwar nicht die vollen 4 GB nutzen, da du mit 32bit nur 2³² Bit adressieren kannst, was bei einer byteweisen Adressierung des Speichers nun mal 4096 MB ergibt, aber deswegen bleiben dir dennoch ca. 3,2 GB, die du nutzen kannst. Es macht keinen Sinn, sich deswegen nur 2 GB zu kaufen und genauso wenig macht es Sinn, sich extra für 4 GB ein 64bit OS zu kaufen. Das kannst du dann machen, wenn du mehr als 4 GB hast.
Der allgemeine Ram-Verbrauch von Win 64bit ist eh größer, weswegen sich das etwas relativiert. Und Spiele bekommen unter Win64bit im Normalfall auch nur 2 GB Ram. Zu erklären, warum dem so ist, spar ich mir hier mal.

Und ja, ein Phenom II unterstützt nur Ram mit 1333 Mhz. Der Ram leitet, wie auch die CPU ihren Takt vom Referenztakt ab. Dass heißt, wenn du kein Mainboard hast, dass die entsprechenden Teiler zur Verfügung stellt, um ohne Übertakung einen 1600er Ram anzusprechen, hättest du Pech gehabt. Dann bliebe nur der Weg über die Erhöhung des Referenztaktes, um den Speicher richtig anzusprechen. Will heißen, du übertaktest damit automatisch die CPU.
Die meisten Mainboards haben aber einen solchen Teiler. Dann betreibst du das Taktverhältnis zum Beispiel mit 1:4 für einen Speicher mit 1600 DDR3 (800Mhz Realtakt).

Also, man kann schon schnelleren Ram betreiben, eben über den Teiler mit dem Mainboard. Offiziell untersützt AMD hier nur 1333er und etwas anderes sehen sie als OC an, was nicht supported wird.
Ich würde dir raten, besondern bei dem Gigabyte, nimm 1333er Ram. Der reicht völlig.


----------



## Vaiara (26. Februar 2011)

also würden die teile ausm bild oben so zusammenpassen und auch miteinander leistungsstark funktionieren?


----------



## painschkes (26. Februar 2011)

_Jap - tun sie - wobei mir das Netzteil nichts sagt - was aber nichts heissen muss._


----------



## Vaiara (26. Februar 2011)

hab beim netzteil nicht viele gefunden, die unter 600 watt sind, aber auch da bin ich für tipps, warum man eins mit xy watt nehmen sollte, sehr dankbar


----------



## Klos1 (26. Februar 2011)

Ja, paast grundsätzlich. Netzteil reichen 450 Watt völlig. Aber es muss ein gutes Netzteil sein. Da gibt es Unterschiede. Verlink mal das Teil. Ram passt prinzipiell auch, aber es gibt keine Garantie, das er läuft. Ram kann in Kombination mit Mainboard immer mal Probleme machen. Ich würde hier dazu raten, entweder die Kompatiblitätsliste des Herstellers zu bemühen, welche aber nie sehr aktuell ist, oder schaust zum Beispiel bei Alternate bei den Kommentaren und dem Gigabyte-Board, wer welchen Ram verbaut hat und keine Probleme hatte. Dann kaufst du einen davon. In der Regel passiert es aber selten, dass ein Ram, der eigentlich gehen müsste, eben nicht kompatibel ist.


----------



## Vaiara (26. Februar 2011)

http://www.alternate....productDetails wäre der link vom oben gezeigten netztei.

wegen ram-gigabyte-kompatibilität hab ich mal geguckt, das teil erkennt wohl manches nicht, hab aber ein ddr3-4gb-ram-kit (1333) gefunden, das erfahrungsgemäß erkannt wird, preislich auch kaum ein unterschied..


----------



## Klos1 (26. Februar 2011)

Netzteil passt von der Leistung her. Wie es sonst so ist, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich es nicht kenne. Und zum Ram: ja, nicht nur bei diesem Board, sondern bei allen kommt es einfach mal vor, dass einige Rams Probleme machen, die rein von der Spezifikation laufen sollten. Deswegen ist wie gesagt das Beste, was man machen kann: Board suchen, bei Alternate oder so und schauen, wer was problemfrei am laufen hat. So kann man dann gewiss sein, dass sie laufen.


----------



## Vaiara (26. Februar 2011)

ok, dann nochmals ein dickes danke für die tolle hilfe und beratung 

öhm, etwas kommt mir noch grad als frage in den sinn...
die: https://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafikkarte/Gainward/GeForce_GTX460_Green/819866/?
oder die: https://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafikkarte/GigaByte/GeForce_GTX460_OC/407876/? ?
oder ist das "nur" ein preisunterschied, ist es also eine frage des geschmacks, oder auch der leistungsfähigkeit bzw. kombatilibität?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. Februar 2011)

Hiho, ein sehr netter Mensch hat mir diesen PC zusammengestellt. Was haltet ihr davon, kann man noch ein bisschen was verbessern?


Arbeitspeicher: G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit (F3-10666CL9D-8GBRL, Ripjaws-Serie) 68,90 Euro
Mainboard: ASUS P7P55D (Sound, G-LAN, FW, SATA2-RAID) 119,90 Euro
CPU: Intel® Core&#8482; i5-760 Prozessor (Boxed, FC-LGA4, "Lynnfield") - 182,90 Euro
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L7 530W (2x PCIe, schwarz) - 69.90 Euro
Grafikkarte: Sparkle GTX560 Ti - 202,90 Euro

Habt ihr noch irgendwelche Vorschläge für ein gutes DVD Laufwerk+Brenner? Sollte vorallem leise sein. 
Festplatte bräuchte ich auch noch, wäre schön wenn ihr mir da was empfehlen könntet, sollte 1TB haben. 
Gehäuse bin ich noch am schaun, aber da gibts ja eigentlich nichts zu beachten oder?
Falls sonst noch irgendwas fehlt, immer raus damit.

Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Klos1 (26. Februar 2011)

An und für sich ist der in Ordnung. Aber ich würde den Sockel nicht mehr kaufen, weil er bereits tot ist. Aktuell sind wir bei Sandy-Bridge und Sockel 1155. Ich würde also eine Sandy-Bridge holen.
Etwa einen 2500er für ca. 180 Euro + Mainboard ca. 120 Euro. Der ist neuer, schneller, sparsamer und schlicht und ergreifend besser. Hat nur den faden Beigeschmack, dass Intel die Chipsätze in den Sand gesetzt hat.
Jetzt bringen sie, ich glaube irgendwann Mitte bis Ende März ein neues Stepping raus. Festplatte kannst du zum Beispiel Samsung F3 nehmen. Die ist schnell und leise.

Brenner, keine Ahnung. Meiner ist leider nicht leise. Ich kauf da immer auf gut Glück, weil die Lautstärke interessiert mich beim Brenner nicht. Brauch den sogut wie nie und ansonsten läuft das Laufwerk halt mal beim installieren von einem Spiel und das wars. Einen wirklich leisen habe ich bisher weder bei LG, noch bei Sony gehabt. Und von denen kauf ich meist nen aktuellen.

Gehäuse ist halt Geschmackssache. Es gibt gute und schlechte. Wenn du es leise willst, dann würde ich da eh zwei separate Lüfter, je hinten und vorn dazu bestellen und die im Gehäuse, falls es denn welche von Haus aus hat, entfernen. Ein 120er je vorn und hinten mit 800 U/min reicht eigentlich für dein Vorhaben.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. Februar 2011)

Sprich es würde sich mit der Aufstellung aufjedenfall lohnen bis mitte März zu warten?


----------



## Klos1 (27. Februar 2011)

Naja - also ich würde warten und dann eben einen 2500er Intel mit entsprechenden Board nehmen.

http://geizhals.at/d...nd/a580327.html

und als Board dann z.b. das hier:

http://geizhals.at/d...nd/a616628.html

Das ist im übrigen schon das B3-Stepping sehe ich gerade. Du müsstest also nicht mal mehr warten. Bei denen ist der Fehler bereits korrigiert.
Sind halt noch nicht lieferbar, aber laut Gigabyte wird es nicht mehr lange dauern. Erste Exemplare wurden wohl schon am 25. Februar ausgeliefert.


----------



## Vaiara (28. Februar 2011)

Vaiara schrieb:


> öhm, etwas kommt mir noch grad als frage in den sinn...
> die: https://www.alternat..._Green/819866/?
> oder die: https://www.alternat...460_OC/407876/? ?
> oder ist das "nur" ein preisunterschied, ist es also eine frage des geschmacks, oder auch der leistungsfähigkeit bzw. kombatilibität?



i know, man zitiert sich net selbst, aber naja, wollts gern wissen, bevor ich bestelle


----------



## Klos1 (28. Februar 2011)

Die Gigabyte, weil sie dafür bekannt ist, immo einen der besten, im Falle der GTX560 sogar den besten Lüfter hat. Ansonsten unterscheiden sich die Karten halt oft ein bisschen vom Takt.
Die Gigabyte ist leicht OC, bei der anderen hab ich jetzt nicht geschaut. Das macht aber in den allermeisten Fällen nur sehr wenig an Leistung aus. Meist nicht mehr, als ein paar Prozent.


----------



## Vaiara (28. Februar 2011)

ok, danke, dann werd ich mal bestellen und basteln


----------



## Suplo8de (4. März 2011)

so, ich als absoluter pc noob (ich kann ihn an machen und wenn er ned geht hau ich so lang drauf BIS er geht) möchte mir nachm abi einen neuen rechner kaufen, kostengrenze ist für mich 1k euronen.

hab mal im www bissi gesucht und ne gute und billige seite gefunden (glaub ich).
bisher sieht das ganze so aus:



Spoiler



* CPU (Prozessor):*
Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz
 *Mainboard:*
Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3, Intel P67
*Grafikkarte:*
AMD Radeon HD 6870 1024MB
*Arbeitsspeicher:*
4GB Markenspeicher DDR3-1333 CL9
*SSD:*
Nein
*2. SSD:*
Nein
*Festplatte:*
500GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 16MB Cache, SATA2
*2 Festplatte:*
Nein
*Laufwerk:*
LG GH22NS50 22x DVD-Brenner
*2 Laufwerk:*
Nein
*Netzteil:*
500W Coolermaster Silent Pro
*Gehäuse:*
Coolermaster Elite 330
*Kartenleser:*
Nein
*TV Karte:*
Nein
*Soundkarte:*
HD-Audio Onboard
*Wireless LAN:*
Nein
*Gaming Netzwerkkarte*:
Nein
*Videoschnittkarte:*
Nein
*Weitere PCI-Karten:*
Nein
*HDD Wechselrahmen:*
Nein
*CPU-Kühler:*
Orig. Box-Kühler
*Silent-Gehäuselüfter:*
Nein
*Lüftersteuerung:*
Nein / Im Gehäuse integriert (falls vorhanden)
*Festplattendämmung:*
Nein
*Betriebssystem:*
Windows 7 Home Premium, 32 Bit, DE (inkl. Installation!)
*Antivirus, Firewall, Security:*
Nein
*Office:*
Nein
 *Service:*
Servicepaket Premium 




Die bauen mir dan natürlich komplett zusammen und schicken ihn dann versandkostenfrei.
kosten würde das ganze 988&#8364;, wobei 100&#8364; für das betriebssystem drauf gehen und 50&#8364; für die verbesserte garantie (Servicepaket Premium):
36 Monate erweiterte Gewährleistung
36 Monate Pick-Up & Return Service (gilt nur in Deutschland und Österreich)
Technische Hotline
Email-Support
Rückrufservice durch einen Techniker
Express-Bearbeitung des RMA-Auftrages:
Fehlersuche innerhalb eines Arbeitstages nach Wareneingang
Reparatur bzw. gleichwertiger Ersatz der defekten Komponente(n) innerhalb von wenigen Tagen
Express-Versand zurück an den Kunden (Next Day 18 Uhr) (gilt nur in Deutschland)

die ich aber brauche, weil wenn was hin is muss der rechner am nächsten tag wieder raidfähig sein LOL ^^

also wären wir bei ca 850&#8364; für den rechner.

nun meine Fragen:
-Passt das alles so?
- Stimmt der Preis?
- Ist irgentetwas davon unnötig?
- Ist das Gehäuse wichtig? ich hab nämlich einfach das standart gehäuse genommen
- Ich hab öfters probs mim Sound bei meinen derzeitigen Rechner, also passt hier die Soundkarte? Da bei der Zusammenstellung nichts von Soundkarten steht
- Wiso is windows so fucking teuer oO ? gibts das wo billiger, bzw. reicht win XP nicht auch aus?

Ihr seht: Fragen über Fragen

wenn sich irgentjemand dazu überwinden kann diese wall of txt zu lesen, freu ich mich über jede Meinung.
btw: die seite heißt mifcom.de

So long, thx bb
Imma


----------



## Bamboochaa (4. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich probiere es auch nochmal...
Ich hatte vor mir die 850€ Intel-Variante zuzulegen. Allerdings gibt es das 
Mainboard bei HWV nicht :/ Kann mir da vielleicht jemand ein anderes gutes/brauchbares als Ersatz empfehlen?
Wäre wirklich dankbar für Antworten!

Schönen abend


----------



## Sneazel (5. März 2011)

das einzige board mit neuem B3 Stepping das bei hwv lieferbar ist ist dieses MSI Board:
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=43884&agid=1601



noch ein Kommentar zum Threadersteller: 
Der 2600 Sandybridge ist bereits der i7 und nicht der i5 ;D


----------



## Kyragan (5. März 2011)

Indeed.

/fixed


----------



## Wellnice (7. März 2011)

Ich finde, es ist eine absoluter Fehler den AMD Phenom II X6 1075T anstatt dem Intel Core i5-2500K zu empfehlen.

Die Intel CPU kostet keine 20€ mehr(aktuelle Preise, Alternate) und schlägt die AMD CPU um längen, mal ganz zu schweigen von dem enormen Übertaktungspotential der Intel CPU.

Kannst das begründen wieso du hier trotzdem den AMD empfielst? Das würde mich interessieren.

MfG


----------



## Palimbula (7. März 2011)

Wellnice schrieb:


> Ich finde, es ist eine absoluter Fehler den AMD Phenom II X6 1075T anstatt dem Intel Core i5-2500K zu empfehlen.
> 
> Die Intel CPU kostet keine 20€ mehr(aktuelle Preise, Alternate) und schlägt die AMD CPU um längen, mal ganz zu schweigen von dem enormen Übertaktungspotential der Intel CPU.
> 
> ...



Auch wenn ich nicht der TE bin, so ist der Grund mit Sicherheit ein ganz banaler: Der Thread ist mittlerweile 3 Monate alt, gleiches gilt für die Zusammenstellungen und die Preise der einzelnen Komponenten. Vor 3 Monaten galten nun einmal andere Preise als jetzt gerade eben


----------



## Kyragan (7. März 2011)

Auch. Davon abgesehen gebe ich IMMER Empfehlungen für BEIDE Hersteller, um irgenwelchen Fanbois nicht auf den Schlips zu treten. Verzeit mir, wenns mit dem Update noch etwas dauert. Hab derzeit wieder mal ne Menge zu tun.


----------



## Vaiara (10. März 2011)

ja, ich weiß, ich bin immer noch ein hardware-noob.. 

die (auf seite 7 dieses threads) beschriebene hardware hab ich bestellt, alles toll, hab dann (nach nachbestellen eines gehäuses, das groß genug ist -.-) gestern alles eingebaut, nach handbuch des mainboards und nach handbuch des gehäuses (wegen dem frontpanel) verkabelt, mal als test strom angeschlossen.. nix passiert. verkabelung nochmal durchgegangen, anderen stromstecker versucht.. nix. bin alles mehrfach durchgegangen, und konnte zu einem kabel (pci-e) keinen anschluss am mainboard finden, auch in keinem der handbücher.

woran kann das liegen? was kann man noch versuchen? hab keine lust, das ganze geld umsonst ausgegeben zu haben..

als hinweis, das gehäuse ist ein cooler master elite 335 für atx-mainboards.
 falls das jemand kennt, hätte ich dazu noch ne noobie-frage, nämlich ob bei den frontpanel-kabeln (power sw etc) der pfeil, der auf dem schwarzen plastik ist, für pluspol oder minuspol steht, auch das ist nirgends zu finden gewesen, sodass ich nicht weiß, ob und wie die ganzen dinger richtig gepolt stecken..


----------



## Klos1 (10. März 2011)

Den Pfeil an Plus. Und wenn du von PCI-Express-Anschluss des Netzteils redest, die kommen natürlich an die Grafikkarte und nicht an das Mainboard.

Vielleicht kannst du ja mal aufzählen, was du nun wo genau angeschlossen hast.


----------



## Vaiara (11. März 2011)

öhm, ok, dann schließe ich, wenn ich daheim bin, das pci-kabel an die graka an.. was ich wie verkabelt hab, kann ich momentan net aufzählen, bin auf arbeit.. aber ganz frau werd ich hoffentlich wen finden, der retter spielt und alles richtig verkabelt XD

und das mit den pfeilen an plus hab ich dann zum glück richtig gemacht xD


----------



## Orias_ (11. März 2011)

Nur um es auszuschließen, der Netzteilschalter hinten am Gehäuse ist an oder ?


----------



## Vaiara (11. März 2011)

ja sicher  und ja, ich hab sogar auf den power-knopf gedrückt, als alles am strom hing ;D


tante edit ruft rein:
läuft, hatte ganz noobiegetreu die abstandshalter-schräubchen zwischen gehäuse und mainboard net drin, sodass nix passierte.. nu bin ich fröhlich dabei, alle daten zu sichern und windoof neu zu machen 
dennoch danke für die hilfe


----------



## Sneazel (20. März 2011)

Würde als MB für die AMD's folgendes empfehlen:
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=31449&agid=1232
oder auch mit USB 3.0 
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=31448&agid=1232

einfach aus dem grund weil Asus bekannt gegeben hat, dass die neuen Bulldozer auf den neuen Boards mit dem 890GX/FX Chipsatz laufen sollen mithilfe von einem Bios Update
=> besser aufzurüsten


----------



## feuerteufell (21. März 2011)

Ich hät mal eine frage bezüglich Graka.

Ich kauf mir in nächster zeit einen neuen Pc und ich will spiele wie rift oder zukünftig GW2 auf maximaler Grafik spielen ( 1920x1080 ).

Komm ich da um die GTX 580 nicht rum oder reicht eine GTX 480 oder GTX 560TI aus?


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. März 2011)

pfff falls GW2 kein Grafikmonster wie Crysis wird, reicht die GTX560.


----------



## Sigmea (29. März 2011)

Würde eigentlich für Crysis 2 ein i5-2500k, 4GB DDR3 und eine gtx 570 ausreichen? Natürlich alles bis zum Anschlag aufgedreht. Ich habe nur meine bedenken, denn in einem Video hatte jemand 30 fps, da glaube ich, dass Battlefield 3, dann nicht mehr komplett auf Grafikmaximum zocken kann. (AA ebenfalls bis zum Anschlag)


----------



## Kyragan (29. März 2011)

Crysis 2 ist bei weitem nicht so ein Hardwarefresser, wie das erste Crysis. Ich spiele es auf hohen Details mit nem Intel C2D E8300@3,4GHz und ner HD5850 und habe selten Drops unter 40 fps. In der Regel liegen glatte 60 Frames an. Das schafft das ein i5 2500K und eine GTX570 ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken. Zu BF3 kann ich nichts sagen, weil niemand irgendwelche Benchmarks gesehen hat. Es gibt nicht mal Systemvoraussetzungen für das Spiel.


----------



## Dagonzo (29. März 2011)

Sigmea schrieb:


> Würde eigentlich für Crysis 2 ein i5-2500k, 4GB DDR3 und eine gtx 570 ausreichen? Natürlich alles bis zum Anschlag aufgedreht. Ich habe nur meine bedenken, denn in einem Video hatte jemand 30 fps, da glaube ich, dass Battlefield 3, dann nicht mehr komplett auf Grafikmaximum zocken kann. (AA ebenfalls bis zum Anschlag)


Also bei mir ist 40fps das minimum.Läuft meist um 60fps.


----------



## hadedebyte (9. April 2011)

Hallo 

die PCs sind alle schlüssig in ihrer Konfiguration und besonders gut finde ich dein Know-Hw bzgl. Preis-Leistung. Ein kleiner tipp zur Beschleunigung der Festplatte hätte ich doch. Da SSD immer noch sehr teuer sind empfehle ich meinen "Kunden" eine 2te HDD (oder auch 3te) einzubauen und im RAID0 zu betreiben. Alle Boards können das inzwischen und bei den kleinen Platten die du verbaust ist der Preis auch nicht zu groß. Ich selber habe ein RAID0 mit 4 Samsung Spinpoint F3 laufen und habe Übertragungsraten die jede SSD in den Schatten stellen. (>500) 

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Kyragan (10. April 2011)

Übertragungsraten sind das eine, Zugriffszeiten das andere und eben dieses andere macht SSDs hauptsächlich so schnell. Übertragungsraten sind eigentlich weniger interessant. Ich empfehle RAID hier aber aus 2 Gründen nicht. Da die PCs Selbstbastel-Configs sind und die User, die sich hier Empfehlungen holen wollen, oft nicht die erfahrensten sind, möchte ich den Leuten das Einrichten eines RAIDs eigentlich sparen. Viele sind froh, wenn sie ihr Windows selbst installiert bekommen, wenn man denen dann was von BIOS erzählt, springen die Fragezeichen durch den Thread.
Desweiteren steigt die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit für die HDD(s) in einem RAID, wenigstens statistisch. Das ist aber imo der weniger entscheidendere Punkt.

Wenn ich mal reichlich Zeit finde, überarbeite ich den Thread wieder bzw. erstell nen neuen, kann aber dauern.


----------



## hadedebyte (10. April 2011)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Also ich werde mir wohl so im April/Mai nen neuen Rechner kaufen. Normalerweise habe ich mit immer nur die Leistungkomponenten gekauft, sprich Mainboard, CPU, Graka und Ram. Habe ich nun auch wieder vor.
> Mein aktuelles Netzteil dürfte noch ausreichen dafür. Das einzige Problem sehe ich in der Festplatte. Ist ne SATA mit 7200 rpm. In wieweit würde die die hier aufgeführte 750 Eurro-Variante ausbremsen ?



Die Festplatte ist wohl immer ein Bremser, deshalb hab ich bei mir nen Raid0 mit aktuell 4 Platten laufen, ne SSD war mir zu teuer.


----------



## Kyragan (10. April 2011)

Dass eigentlich immer die Festplatte bremst, liegt an der Tatsache, dass sie mechanische Teile besitzt. Die sind einfach langsamer als elektronische Bauteile. Ein RAID0 kann für Leute, die höhere Übertragungsraten eine günstigere Alternative sein, doch das Gefühl, das eine SSD gibt, bringt auch ein RAID0 nicht. Das liegt eben an der Zugriffszeit von ~8 ms vs. 0,1 ms. Ich halte RAID0-Verbünde, egal ob nun aus 2 oder 4 Platten in einem Consumer-PC für erstens sehr untypisch und zweitens für eine zusätzliche Fehlerquelle, die für Unerfahrene durchaus Schwierigkeiten mitbringen kann. 

Ich verstehe deine Intention. Ich verzichte dennoch auf RAID0-Verbünde. Möglich ists immer, wie hoch der Mehrwert ist, ist ne andere Sache. Danke dir dennoch für die Anmerkungen.


----------



## hadedebyte (10. April 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Dass eigentlich immer die Festplatte bremst, liegt an der Tatsache, dass sie mechanische Teile besitzt. Die sind einfach langsamer als elektronische Bauteile. Ein RAID0 kann für Leute, die höhere Übertragungsraten eine günstigere Alternative sein, doch das Gefühl, das eine SSD gibt, bringt auch ein RAID0 nicht. Das liegt eben an der Zugriffszeit von ~8 ms vs. 0,1 ms. Ich halte RAID0-Verbünde, egal ob nun aus 2 oder 4 Platten in einem Consumer-PC für erstens sehr untypisch und zweitens für eine zusätzliche Fehlerquelle, die für Unerfahrene durchaus Schwierigkeiten mitbringen kann.
> 
> Ich verstehe deine Intention. Ich verzichte dennoch auf RAID0-Verbünde. Möglich ists immer, wie hoch der Mehrwert ist, ist ne andere Sache. Danke dir dennoch für die Anmerkungen.



Die Angst vor Ausfällen einer Festplatte im Verbund ist nicht mehr begründet, HDDs sind heutzutage sehr zuverlässig geworden. Ich rede dabei nicht von Billigmarken wie zB exelstore sondern den Mainstreamplatten samsung, hitachi, seagate usw. Ich habe in meinem alten Job server zusammen gebaut und dort Raid kennegelernt. Mit allen Vorurteilen gegenüber grade RAID0 wurde ich konfrontiert. Aber.. learning bei doing, ich habe damals das RAID0 zu hause ausprobiert und der Beschleunigungseffkt war gigantisch. Bei allen neuen Mainboards ist ein Raidcontroller on Board  der für private Zwecke mehr als ausreichend ist. Und bei den geringen Preisen von Festplatten ist RAID0 in meinen Augen immer noch DIE Alternative um die Festplatten zu beschleunigen. Es geht hierbei bei einer 500GByte HDD um 30 bis 40 Euro. Für den Preis immer nen Versuch Wert. Woher kommt eigentlich die Abneigung einem RAID gegenüber? Ich kann es nicht mehr verstehen.


----------



## Kyragan (10. April 2011)

Die Frage ist immer, wer brauchts? Wer muss unbedingt so hohe Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten im Alltagsbetrieb? Die gleiche Frage stellt sich natürlich auch und erst Recht für SSDs. Was für mich in diesem Thread zu vorderst dagegen spricht, ist der zusätzliche Aufwand bei der Einrichtung eines RAID0, der beim Verzicht und auch bei SSDs nicht entsteht. Die PCs in diesem Thread sind vor allem für Unerfahrene User gedacht, denen das Wissen über PCs fehlt. Viele hier trauen sich weder einen PC selbst zusammen zu bauen noch im BIOS rumzuhantieren. Die sind oft froh, wenn sie Windows selbst installiert bekommen und einige brauchen auch da Hilfe. Ich möchte diesen Thread einfach solchen Usern anpassen. Erfahrenen Usern, die das alles draufhaben, muss ich keinen riesigen Thread mit Configs vor die Nase setzen. Die stellen höchstens mal ne Einzelfrage, wenn sie ne Beratung brauchen und suchen keine Komplettkonfigurationen.


----------



## hadedebyte (10. April 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Die Frage ist immer, wer brauchts? Wer muss unbedingt so hohe Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten im Alltagsbetrieb? Die gleiche Frage stellt sich natürlich auch und erst Recht für SSDs. Was für mich in diesem Thread zu vorderst dagegen spricht, ist der zusätzliche Aufwand bei der Einrichtung eines RAID0, der beim Verzicht und auch bei SSDs nicht entsteht. Die PCs in diesem Thread sind vor allem für Unerfahrene User gedacht, denen das Wissen über PCs fehlt. Viele hier trauen sich weder einen PC selbst zusammen zu bauen noch im BIOS rumzuhantieren. Die sind oft froh, wenn sie Windows selbst installiert bekommen und einige brauchen auch da Hilfe. Ich möchte diesen Thread einfach solchen Usern anpassen. Erfahrenen Usern, die das alles draufhaben, muss ich keinen riesigen Thread mit Configs vor die Nase setzen. Die stellen höchstens mal ne Einzelfrage, wenn sie ne Beratung brauchen und suchen keine Komplettkonfigurationen.


 Unter diesem Aspekt muss ich denn wohl einfach mal schweigen.


----------



## NeoWalker (12. April 2011)

Moin,

ich besitze atm eine ATI 4890 und wollte mal fragen was ihr mir da so
vorschlagen könnt weil ich mir gerne ne neue Graka holen möchte sollte
aber nicht teurer als 250&#8364; sein ^^

Achso ja mein System ^^ :

AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE
8GB Ram
Win 7
MB Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3, AMD 770, ATX


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. April 2011)

Wieso möchtest du dir ne neue Grafikkarte holen, was soll denn die neue können was deine nicht kann (außer weniger strom verbrauchen, da deine ja sehr stromhungrig ist)
Leistungsmäßig ist die ja durchaus noch gut.


----------



## NeoWalker (12. April 2011)

Problem ist halt das ich Grafikflimmern bei BFBC2 ab und zu habe was mich aufregt ^^ und Treiber sind aktuell


----------



## Vearoth (14. April 2011)

In welcher Auflösung spielst du? 1920*1080, dann reichen Grafikkarten mit 1gb Speicher meist schon aus. Heißt ne Radeon 6950 1gb oder ne GTX560. Solltest du mehrere Monitore befeuern wollen ein Fan von AA und Grafikpatches sein dann greif besser zu 2gb.




Wenn's ne Ati (auch wenn's den Namen ja net mehr gibt sein soll):
Radeon 6950, im Referenzdesign kostet die 1gb Version mittlerweile knapp unter 200 Euro. Würde dir aber eher ein überarbeitetes Design empfehlen. Das schöne an der 6950 war ja das Dual-Bios womit man sie auf das Niveau einer 6970 flashen konnte. Ein Hersteller bietet dieses sogar ohne Garantie-Verlust an:Powercolor 6950 PCS++. Sie ist ein wenig laut im Idle aber mit guten Temps heißt einfach über CCC die Lüfter runterregeln. Ansonsten gibt es halt noch genügend andere Versionen von verschd. Herstellen ob nun die ASUS Direct CUII oder MSI TwinFrozrII. 




NVidia: GTX 570 sprengt das Budget. Also bleibt ne GTX 560 TI übrig. Diese ist Performancetechnisch gleich auf mit der ATI (teilweise 1% darunter also echt nicht weiter von belangen) gibt es da keine wirklichen Unterschiede, außer beim Speicher, wobei es mittlerweile auch 2gb 560er und 1gb Radeons gibt. Bleibt im Endeffekt deine Entscheidung. Zu Empfehlende GTX-Designs: Asus GTX560Ti Direct CuII

Joa dazu gab es im letzten PCGH-Magazin nen gutes Round-Up auch im aktuellen ist ne kleine Übersicht zu finden.


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. April 2011)

Das Problem ist ja nicht die Leistung der alten Grafikkarte, sondern das Flimmern, da gehe ich eher von ner falschen Einstellung aus, vorallem wenn das nur in einem Spiel passiert.


----------



## NeoWalker (14. April 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja nicht die Leistung der alten Grafikkarte, sondern das Flimmern, da gehe ich eher von ner falschen Einstellung aus, vorallem wenn das nur in einem Spiel passiert.



Alle einstellungen durchgemacht und dennoch Flimmer... egal ob Low oder Ultra... auch in
der ATI Software alles ausprobiert !


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. April 2011)

was hastn für ne bildschirmaktualisierungsrate? Und mal VSync eingeschaltet?


----------



## -Ganka- (25. April 2011)

Hallo,
ich wollte fragen, ob der Laptop hier ausreicht um High End Spiele zu spielen.

-->Klick mich!<--

Danke.


----------



## Blut und Donner (25. April 2011)

falscher Thread + Keine Sufu

Dein Teil ist nur obere Mittelklasse, um wirklich gut spielen zu können:

Hier Klicken!

Auswählen:
HD6970M
Intel Core i7-2720QM
8GB RAM (2x4096M
nach Bedarf: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit

Bei nem Desktop bekommst du mit dem Budget natürlich viel mehr Leistung.


----------



## Yhikly (25. April 2011)

Ich interessiere mich für den Performance-PC allerdngs habe ich noch eine Frage bezüglich der Grafikkarte.

Bei Amazon gibt es die GTX 570 für z.B. einmal 306€ (Karte 1) und einmal für 279€ (Karte2) Das sind ja schon immerhin 30€ wo liegt denn da der unterschied?


----------



## Blut und Donner (25. April 2011)

Das liegt an den unterschiedlichen Herstellern der Karte, der Chip ist der selbe, vieleicht bei der einen etwas höher getaktet. Ich würde aber PC-Teile bei nem Shop der sich damit auskennt: Avitos, Mindfactory, hardwareversand... bestellen.


----------



## Cincinnattikid (27. April 2011)

Kurze Frage

Habe vor mir einen neuen PC zuzulegen und da fiel mir eure Liste unter die Augen. Diese ist zwar schon einige Monate alt aber ich wollte trotzdem fragen, ob sie noch reicht um nen anständigen PC zu bekommen. Es geht mir hier nicht um Grafikstarke spiele, die ich spielen will. Ich zock nur schon Jahrelang auf nem Laptop, der, sagen wirs mal so, "nicht aus dem Fachhandel" gekommen ist und jetzt reichts mir schon langsam mit dem lauten Teil, weil sogar schon WoW fast unspielbar wird und das ist ja nun doch nicht das ansprechenste Spiel in Sachen Grafik. Wie gesagt, ich dachte da an den 600 bzw. 700 €-Vorschlag.

Danke für die Hilfe!
Gruß


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Mai 2011)

Würde dir empfehlen, dich nicht mehr blind an die Liste zu halten, sie ist halt schon 3-4 Monate alt.


----------



## Crodar (6. Mai 2011)

Huhu,

hab n folgendes System:
- ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3
- AMD Phenom II X4 940
- 8 GB 1333 RAM
- ASUS GTX 275
- 2x 60 GB SSD (Raid0)

Die Graka reicht leider langsam nicht mehr für wow und andere Spiele auf 1920x1080. Ich such ne Karte um die 200 EUR. Hab mir mal bei Hardwareversand die ASUS EAH6950/2DI2S/2GD5 angeschaut. Würde die für hohe Einstellung auf 1080er Auflösung reichen? Oder sollte man heute eher zu ner nvidia greifen? Hab derzeit nicht so den Überblick.

Danke schon mal für die Antworten.

Crodar


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. Mai 2011)

Bis 200,- käme von NVidia nur die GTX560 in Frage. Ob du dich jetzt letztenendes für die GTX560 oder die HD6950 entscheidest hängt von deiner persönlichen Meinung ab. Allerdings frage ich mich wieso du 2 SSDs im Raid0 hast, für Was brauchst du diese monströsen Transferraten?


----------



## Crodar (6. Mai 2011)

Die beiden SSD konnte ich vor kurzem für weit unter Preis kriegen und wills jetzt nicht mehr missen  Ok, das Raid 0 ist vielleicht übertrieben, aber wenn man die Platten schon mal günstig kriegt, warum nicht 
Aber sonst biste der Meinung, dass man bei beiden Grakas nichts falsch machen kann? 1080er Auflösung sollte auch gehen oder?

Gruß
Crodar


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. Mai 2011)

Naja ich würde die SSDs eher als einzelne Platten benutzen da du dann 2x soviel Speicher hast. ZU den Grafikkarten kann ich dir sagen, dass WoW von beiden auf 1920x1080 @Ultra mit 60+ FPS darstellen kann. Deine GTX275 allerdings eigentlich (vl. Schatten -1) auch.


----------



## Sator (6. Mai 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Naja ich würde die SSDs eher als einzelne Platten benutzen da du dann 2x soviel Speicher hast. ZU den Grafikkarten kann ich dir sagen, dass WoW von beiden auf 1920x1080 @Ultra mit 60+ FPS darstellen kann. Deine GTX275 allerdings eigentlich (vl. Schatten -1) auch.



Im Raid 0, wie bei ihm, hast du auch doppelte Kapazität, allerdings auf einer niedrigeren Sicherheitsebene.


----------



## Blut und Donner (7. Mai 2011)

Sator schrieb:


> Im Raid 0, wie bei ihm, hast du auch doppelte Kapazität, allerdings auf einer niedrigeren Sicherheitsebene.



Ich meinte aber, dass er die platten einzeln verwenden kann, beim raid 0 ist wenn du eine platte raus nimmst, der rest der auf der anderen liegt nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (7. Mai 2011)

Hiho ich bin irgendwie zu doof mir nen PC zusammen zusetzen...^^

Hab's auf Alternate versucht, aber da fehlt immer irgendwas und kA was ich dann nehmen soll, bei Hardwareversand fehlt auch die Hälfte.

Ich würde gern die Mainstream Variante haben, wäre vielleicht jemand so nett mir den irgendwo zusammenzustellen? Oder zumindest ne gute Seite zu posten? Am besten wo Ratenzahlung geht.


----------



## Blut und Donner (7. Mai 2011)

Der schrieb:


> Hiho ich bin irgendwie zu doof mir nen PC zusammen zusetzen...^^
> 
> Hab's auf Alternate versucht, aber da fehlt immer irgendwas und kA was ich dann nehmen soll, bei Hardwareversand fehlt auch die Hälfte.
> 
> Ich würde gern die Mainstream Variante haben, wäre vielleicht jemand so nett mir den irgendwo zusammenzustellen? Oder zumindest ne gute Seite zu posten? Am besten wo Ratenzahlung geht.



Phenom II X4 955
Scythe Mugen
Gigabyte Radeon HD 6870 SOC
GA-870A UD3
4GB Corsair 1333er RAM
Samsung Spinpoint F3
LG GH22NS50
bequiet Pure Power 530W
Antec 300

Damit solltest du ungefähr auf den Preis der Komponenten von Kyragan im Januar kommen, hast aber ne deutlich bessere Grafikkarte und nen besseren CPU-Kühler.


----------



## Alvandea (7. Mai 2011)

Hi, also ich baue mir regelmäßig was zusammen, habe das Glück das ich nicht so auf das Geld achten muß.

Die Frage ist noch wieviel Geld hast du wie hoch sollen die Raten sein und wie lange kannst/willst du zahlen für ein PC.
Welche alten Teile hast du noch von einem PC Gehäuse Lüfter Netzteil usw.
Was willst du damit machen? Welche Spiele spielen oder Photoshop benutzen oder Videos bearbeiten.
Darf er lauter sein oder steht er auf dem Schreibtisch 40cm neben deinem Kopf  und soll nett leuchten.

Also die Seite auf der du zuerst nach nem PC geguckt hast gibt alles her was du brauchst, fange mit dem CPU an dann das Mainboard dann der RAM dann die GraKa,
so kannst du aus den Informationen der Bauteile gucken was das nächste Bauteil können muß oder kann. Wenn der RAM z.B. ein DDR3-1600 raussuchst aber dein Board dieses nicht unterstützt wäre es unnötiges mehrgeld in diesem Moment.

Gucke doch einfach nochmal oder poste mal das was du ausgeben kannst und was du mit dem PC willst.



Grüße


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (9. Mai 2011)

Danke Leute für eure Beiträge

Ich hab gestern vom Freund nen PC Händler hier in der Nähe empfohlen bekommen,werd da heut ma hingehen mit den Angaben von Blut und Donner, falls es aus irgendeinem Grund nicht klappen sollte meld ich mich nochmal! 

EDIT: Haben mir gesagt Ratenzahlung geht nicht, weil meine Mutter bei der Sparkasse ist. -.-


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (9. Mai 2011)

Also ich hab zurzeit 300&#8364; bar, würde 600-700&#8364; ausgeben aber halt nur mit Ratenzahlung weil wir das Geld sonst nicht haben.

Ich brauch den PC eig. nur fürs spielen, sollte schon die neuen Spiele zumindest auf mittel packen, wenns mit dem Budget geht. Aso ja und gleich zusammengebaut wäre am besten, glaub kaum dass ich mir nen PC zusammenbauen kann. 

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt, da meine Mutter keine Arbeit hat ist eine Ratenzahlung laut den meisten Anbietern nicht möglich.


----------



## Ahramanyu (11. Mai 2011)

Hey Jungs,

ich stelle gerade sozusagen im Auftrag (nein, nicht beruflich) einen PC bis 800 Euro zusammen. Die Einzelteile sollen möglichst beim gleichen Onlineshop eingekauft werden um unnötigen Stress zu vermeiden. Ich habe mich hierbei für hardwareversand entschieden. Den Einbau übernehme ich selbst.

Folgende Vorgaben:

- Leistungsstark für aktuelle Spiele auf maximalen Details
- Viel Speicherplatz
- Floppy
- Man soll ihn nur sehen, nicht hören. Ein leises Summen ist verkraftbar, alles andere verboten
- Hübsches Case. Hierbei muss ich sagen, dass ich mich nicht sonderlich mit den Materialien von hochwertiges Cases auskenne. In meiner Liste befindet sicher daher ein eher billiges Case, das mich optisch angesprochen hat. Sowohl für geringe Geräuschbildung als auch für eine optimale Kühlung bin ich da gerne bereit, etwas anderes in Betracht zu ziehen
- Es geht nur um den Rechner, OS ist vorhanden
- Kostenpunkt: 800 Euro inkl Versand

Meine bisherige Zusammenstellung:

ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3 - 116,87 Euro
Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155 - 172,45 Euro
Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken - 30,99 Euro
Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) - 45,14 Euro
4GB-Kit Corsair DDR3 PC1600 C9 Classic - 35,69 Euro
EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1024MB DDR5, PCI-Express - 189,82 Euro
LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz - 19,88 Euro
EKL Alpenföhn Rodler - 25 Euro
Laufwerk 1.44 MB, 8,9 cm (3,5") schwarz - 12,78 Euro
be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E8-550W - 88,12 Euro
Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black Window - 37,11 Euro

= 773,85 Euro

Den Rodler gibt es zwar nicht bei HWV, würde ich aber dann seperat besorgen. Es geht darum, die Festplatte leise und kühl zu halten.


----------



## Blut und Donner (11. Mai 2011)

Beim Netzteil würde ich für ca. 90 Euro echt nicht auf bequiet setzen, billig schön und gut, richtig hochwertig sieht anders aus: Cougar S 550
Wenn dus vom Preis halt noch iweie reinbekommst, staat dem Brocken lieber en Matterhorn: Alpenföhn Matterhorn
Ansonsten ist die Zusammenstellung soweit OK, von meiner persönlichen Referenz würde ich zwar kein Xigmatek Gehäuse nehmen, sondern eher nach Sharkoon oder Cooler Master schauen, ist aber Geschmackssache.


----------



## Ahramanyu (11. Mai 2011)

Ist das Matterhorn denn leiser als der Brocken? War eigentlich der Meinung, dass der Brocken die nötige Kühlleistung bringt und bin dann nach den Lautstärkeangaben der Hersteller gegangen (bei maximaler Drehzahl).

Ansonsten würde ich gerne wissen, was gegen das beQuiet spricht. Ich bin kein Fanatiker dieser Marke, das von dir genannte Netzteil ziehe ich sehr gerne in Erwägung. Meine Neugier möchte nur befriedigt werden.


----------



## Blut und Donner (11. Mai 2011)

Nunja es kam vor einiger Zeit zu sehr hohen Rückgabezahlen bei bequiet, ob das derzeit immernoch so ist, ka. Allerdings soltlest du dich wenn du wirklich hochwertige Netzteile suchst bei cougar, enermax und seasonic umschauen, bequiet ist eher aus Preis/Leistungssicht in den unteren Riegen zu empfehlen. Das Cougar S550 bietet vorallem: Abnehmbare Anschlüsse, Hohe Verarbeitungsqualität sowie 80+Silver Effizienzeinstufung

Zum Kühler, da du den i5-2500K inkl. P67 Mb gewählt hast, gehe ich davon aus, dass du übertakten willst. Da wäre das + an Kühlleistung natürlich schon von Vorteil.


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. Mai 2011)

So, habe deine beiden Vorschläge übernommen (allein abnehmbare Anschlüsse klar schon verlockend genug) und das Gehäuse durch ein Cooler Master Elite RC-330 ersetzt. Gesamtpreis: 796,33 Euro
Habe fast Lust, es für mich selbst zu holen, aber Geld wächst irgendwie immer noch nicht auf Bäumen. =/

Edit: Das einzige, über was ich an diesem Punkt nochmal nachgedacht hätte, wäre eine Wasserkühlung wie diese hier:
http://www.watercool.at/shop/de/CoolIT-ECO-Advanced-Liquid-Cooling..html?refID=32

Nachgedacht im Sinne von "Habe noch nie eine Wasserkühlung benutzt, höre nur Gutes, mal anschauen". Sind die Dinger wirklich so leise und wie sieht es mit der Qualität der von mir genannten Kühlung aus?


----------



## Kyragan (12. Mai 2011)

Da laufen genauso Lüfter und es kommt die Pumpe dazu. Lieber einen hochwertigen Luftkühler, da du den Radiator+Lüfter eh nach innen blasend montieren musst und damit einen ausblasenden verlierst. Für den Preis einer H50/H60/H70 bekommt man gleichwertige Luftkühler, die oben genannte Nachteile nicht haben.


----------



## ZAM (12. Mai 2011)

Wie schauts eigentlich mit ner aktuellen Konfig aus?


----------



## Kyragan (12. Mai 2011)

Ich schaffs immer nur mal kurz reinzuschauen und meien Wochenenden sind im Mai total voll. Im Juni könnte ich wieder mehr Zeit haben. So ne Config ist halt leider nicht in 2 min erledigt.


----------

